# Raw discussion thread 1/16/12



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: What do you think will happen on RAW tonight?*

Not expecting much but I'll probably enjoy it anyway


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What do you think will happen on RAW tonight?*

What I want to happen Perez Hilton or whatever comes Stone cold returns and gives him a stunner


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Wooo yeah Raw and stuff. Discuss Raw and... stuff. Here .

(people asking for/implying/posting streams will be given infractions. This is a fair warning not to do it.)

Edit: Merged doinktheclowns' thread into this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane/Cena stuff
Punk/Big Johnny/Ziggler/Vickie Stuff
More Funkasaurus!!!!!!


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

I've not seen raw in like two weeks , slowly but surely thinkings its pointless , if WWE dont properly build matches for PPV's is there any point in us watching the weekly show.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Where is it tonight?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Where is it tonight?


Annaheim


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Jericho better start talking or GTFO with his supposed "Trolling". 

Jericho's heat is a go away heat, a channel changer, that WWE doesnt need at this point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please have patience for the staff. One of us was going to eventually make the Raw discussion thread.

I don't expect Raw to be that good based on the last few episodes. And now they brought back the guest host crap.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> Annaheim


Thanks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We've had happy Jericho.
We've had happy then emotional Jericho.

Tonoght, I think we'll have happy then maybe angry Jericho. He'll throw a tantrum or some shit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Perhaps a Rock appearance, he's finished filming that movie of his just recently and he always comes back in Anaheim. Other than that...Jericho, Brodus Clay, nothing that really makes it a must watch. it's funny though, whenever there's a show that doesn't seem must watch it usually turns out to be a pretty good show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Forgot Raw was on tonight until I came on here lol. My days are all screwed up at the minute. Anyways, not expecting much here. I can't believe we are 2 weeks away from the Royal Fucking Rumble and I don't feel hyped at all. Please WWE, please start trying. As for Jericho, I don't even know. I guess I'll watch it for the first few minutes and if we still get nothing then I'll just forward through. 

I'll check it out in the morn.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll be changing the channel on most of the show. Jericho for sure, I'm not even gonna TRY watching him. I'm a fast learner, I will not have my time wasted. Probably most of the Kane/Ryder stuff, hopefully Punk is doing something worthwhile, I'll stick around for that although I'm sure it'll be crap. Really nothing of substance going around, hopefully they throw Barrett some midcarder to smack around.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Such low expectations from most of us. Maybe we'll get a shocker and shit will go down this week lol. Here's to hoping.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw has been total shit so far this year, I even enjoy the wait till it airs more exciting.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh looking forward to Johnny Ace. Doubt Jeritroll will say anything.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Haven't been so disinterested about Raw in a long time , and near the rumble too.Fuck Jericho's gimmick btw, totally killed any momentum his return had in favor of some midcarder gimmick , when his previous character wasn't stale at all.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For anyone wondering, Rocky ain't coming tonight.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Have a feeling tonight's raw will be shite like last week. However curious to see what Jericho will do this week.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Not expecting a great show tonight. 5 or 6 Ryder segments, Jericho being silent Sam, more Cena and Kane hate and more emphasis on Johnny Ace then the Punk/Ziggler storyline.

Yawn.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If it's anything like last week then I'm pumped!
Jericho
Punk/Ziggler
Kane/Cena/Ryder
Big Johnny
R-Troof
And the main dinosaur himself The Funkasaurus!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Not expecting a great show tonight. 5 or 6 Ryder segments, Jericho being silent Sam, more Cena and Kane hate and more emphasis on Johnny Ace then the Punk/Ziggler storyline.
> 
> Yawn.


This. Same old shit every week.


----------



## wwffan2 (Jan 14, 2012)

I reckon tonights raw will be a typical filler,
Jericho will still not speak and Kane will once again beat up Cena and Ryder.
Last weeks Raw was one of the worse I have ever seen.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Boring Cena/Kane stuff
Boring Ziggler/Punk feud
Boring Jericho nonsense.

Can't say I'm expecting a good show, but as always I'll watch for whatever Punk is doing. Can't wait until he's done with the jobbers.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

PREDICTIONS

-Punk whines
-Kane stalks
-Jericho trolls
-Cena wins


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I know that the Funkasaurus will be there tonight, hopefully he does something meaningful and not squash a jobber like Tyler Rex.

Kane & Cena still is interesting but it better not be another boring old brawl.

Other stuff: meh


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Only interested for a Daniel Bryan sighting and for The Funkasaurus .


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope they do another HOF inductee.


----------



## wwffan2 (Jan 14, 2012)

it shall be interesting to see who they induct next ?
imo Randy Savage is a must.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed, Savage for HOF definitely.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Edge is the headliner I assume so not expecting any more big names


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

I think Raven will come out of the crowd and drop John Cena with the Evenflow DDT. Then he will give an epic promo that will be remembered forever.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Not expecting a great Raw by any means. But hell, it must be better than last weeks travesty. Lets see what happens..


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't care about anything but the Funk-man


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm guessing that Randy Savage will be the last man they induct into the hall of fame, as for tonight, not expecting a lot but as per usual I will be staying up till past 4am for this show as I am crazy!


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Just to add.. can I please have some fucking build up for the Royal Rumble? This is like my favorite card of the year before Mania, sometimes even more so. Where the fuck is the build up. I aint even excited for it right now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Didnt you know? WWE's new formula is to hype up the PPVS the week of the show.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

ok, im considering staying up until 4am for the 3rd week running...but i need a reason, maybe its jericho though i can see that tomorrow online. anyone got a great reason to stay up?!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Nothing like a good old Wrestling Forum style RAW thread to get you excited for the show...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Werb-Jericho said:


> ok, im considering staying up until 4am for the 3rd week running...but i need a reason, maybe its jericho though i can see that tomorrow online. anyone got a great reason to stay up?!


Why lol? Barring divine intervention, Raw will 100% NOT be worth staying up until 4am for. Not a chance. I'll gladly be wrong but I'm pretty certain that I'm not.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is on WWE.com It doesn't mention anything about special refs in the past or anything. Little confused why they included Vickie and HBK.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Going to be a good show hopefully, I'm still anxiously waiting for Jericho to open his mouth and talk but the suspense is understandable.


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

I was hoping maybe the Rock would once again show up considering they're in Anaheim but checked his twitter feed, and that is not happening as he is in Taiwan. Oh well.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> ok, im considering staying up until 4am for the 3rd week running...but i need a reason, maybe its jericho though i can see that tomorrow online. anyone got a great reason to stay up?!


Yep im here as well, im wondering if i can survive another 4hrs esp as i have to be up 3 hrs afterwards at the lastest!!!

Having said that i know i will stay up, watching Hangover 2 to keep me awake!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RyanPelley said:


> This is on WWE.com It doesn't mention anything about special refs in the past or anything. Little confused why they included Vickie and HBK.


Umm, it says "Can the EVP call it right down the middle? History suggests it will cost one superstar big time." That means its gonna talk about the history of special referees if you click on it...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sometime before the rumble they should do:

Punk,R-Truth vs Ziggler,Miz


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

lisa12000 said:


> Yep im here as well, im wondering if i can survive another 4hrs esp as i have to be up 3 hrs afterwards at the lastest!!!
> 
> Having said that i know i will stay up, watching Hangover 2 to keep me awake!


haha, im already flagging, had a few beers while watching the city game was a bad idea. 

2 hours to go with nothing on tele  the adverts during the show will probably kill me off too!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

will94 said:


> Umm, it says "Can the EVP call it right down the middle? History suggests it will cost one superstar big time." That means its gonna talk about the history of special referees if you click on it...


Thanks. I managed to read seemingly every other word and simply brain fucked myself into missing that.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> haha, im already flagging, had a few beers while watching the city game was a bad idea.
> 
> 2 hours to go with nothing on tele  the adverts during the show will probably kill me off too!!


lol and it wasnt that good a game either!! important win for Man City though; Oh i dozed off during the adverts last week, and i missed Jericho although i really didnt miss much did i!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

How long till RAW? An hour or two?


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho will get booed tonight the moment his music hits. Calling it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> How long till RAW? An hour or two?


614.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> 614.


Seriously though, for those of us whose piss already froths, how long until RAW starts?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

1 hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hoping for another Hall of Fame inductee, a Daniel Bryan match, a CM Punk Promo, Jericho to break some shit, and Johnny Ace to give me another reason to jump on his bandwagon.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> 1 hour and 45 minutes.


Thanks. I thought daylight savings cause I found it weird how Attack of The Show isn't going.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone from Syria know when does raw start?


----------



## chrismcg88 (Dec 19, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll be changing the channel on most of the show. Jericho for sure, I'm not even gonna TRY watching him. I'm a fast learner, I will not have my time wasted. Probably most of the Kane/Ryder stuff, hopefully Punk is doing something worthwhile, I'll stick around for that although I'm sure it'll be crap. Really nothing of substance going around, hopefully they throw Barrett some midcarder to smack around.


shut the fuck up you pretentious cunt

Plenty to look out for

Jericho progression
Cena and Kane progression
Punk and lauranitis progression
Funkasaurus 
Ryder/eve and Kane
Explanation of tag titles 
R truth and miz

Seriously mate U never discuss anything and its people like you that make people lose interest in the product by putting a massive downer on it... U hate everything...

Go watch something different and fuck off out of this forum 

Wank stain


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

lisa12000 said:


> lol and it wasnt that good a game either!! important win for Man City though; Oh i dozed off during the adverts last week, and i missed Jericho although i really didnt miss much did i!!


yeah, Wigan were very bad. The Perez Hilton aspect of this raw will make me crave sleep more than the adverts! i reckon jericho is likely to stay quiet tonight as well to be fair


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

chrismcg88 said:


> shut the fuck up you pretentious cunt
> 
> Plenty to look out for
> 
> ...


that's a nice English sounding put down


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

To be honest, not really looking forward to this RAW.


i will still watch it, but my expectations are low.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

chrismcg88 said:


> shut the fuck up you pretentious cunt
> 
> Plenty to look out for
> 
> ...


lol. Didn't like the language, but loved the way it was used. Well done!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

chrismcg88 said:


> shut the fuck up you pretentious cunt
> 
> Plenty to look out for
> 
> ...


Your a good man.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I really do not understand the WWE's priorities at the moment.

For one, they find some of the shittiest ways to build up for the show. I know that a lot of people enjoy Kane's supernatural shtick, and I absolutely loved it when he returned, but seeing Zack Ryder trying to fix a wheel for 20 minutes isn't my idea of 'good programming'.

Neither is Kane ridiculously popping in and out of every background scene, and then 'disappearing'. Give him one big appearance every night, and fuck off with the rest of it.

Having Cena become the literal 'angel' at this point in time is the dumbest thing to do. Ryder may have a solid fanbase, but having Cena and him buddy up just brings Ryder down even more, and makes Cena absolutely insufferable. Have Cena start being more aggressive, more tweener-ish, if they want to garner some attention, while still supporting his original fanbase. No one was 'shocked' out of liking Cena when he faced Umaga, it just made his original fanbase like him more. If you're not going to turn him heel, don't hint at it, and don't give us some bullshit Kane feud to justify Cena 'rising above hate'.

On top of that, make other feuds more legitimate. It is sad when Cena/Kane is actually doing something better than all the other feuds (save Booker/Rhodes, which just ended, and Show/Bryan), that being that there is literal bad blood between the competitors. Set that up with Ziggler and Punk, or else, regardless of how great the match will be, some of the emotion will be lacking.

And kill Vince McMahon, seriously. The fact that Ryan and Riley were even ON the show, while guys like Ambrose (Moxley) and Rollins (Black) have been in FWC until recently is just sickening. Focus on good talent. You can't sell a talentless hack of shit because the 'causals' will buy it up. EVERYONE enjoys good programming. Contrary to popular belief, 'casuals' aren't going to eat it up if you keep crapping in the ring and calling it entertainment. 

And finally, Jericho, I'd by a hypocrite to say that I didn't support your first promo (with no words). It made me laugh, and it was something new, but I am confused as to what the goal is. Ratings are collapsing, and will continue to, unless something happens soon, so please get on with it, good sir.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

hope tonight's raw will be better than last weeks.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Meh, if it gets boring, I can switch to the NBA double-header. Plus, new episode of Love Games tonight, baby!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking forward to the WWE Champion halfway down the card, and Cena main eventing again. /sarcasm.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Hopefully my boy D-Bry is on the card.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

chrismcg88 said:


> shut the fuck up you pretentious cunt
> 
> Plenty to look out for
> 
> ...


Those are some harsh words. 

Kevin Nash is that's you?

•Sarcasm Damn E-thug•


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Its about to get funky up in here!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

chrismcg88 said:


> shut the fuck up you pretentious cunt
> 
> Plenty to look out for
> 
> ...


wtf? haha

The Somethingawful forums are loaded with people buzzing The Rock is putting in an appearance unexpectedly to troll Cena a bit. Be great if he did, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm just waiting to see what happens with Jericho and Punk. I personally think this Cena/Kane feud is really damn stupid and couldn't care less about it. Also hoping Daniel Bryan makes his way onto the show to continue his awesome heelness.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Cant wait to see wut Swagger is up to tonight!!


lol naw, im kiddin :ex:


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Aight, time to find out how i get trolled this week.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not even pumped up for Raw. But I'm still going to watch it. By the way those who expect Rock to make an "appearence" if he does it will be via satelite.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> Cant wait to see wut Swagger is up to tonight!!
> 
> 
> lol naw, im kiddin :ex:


Seeing he hasn't won a match in nearly 3 months I' pretty sure he'll get a Title shot tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I swear to God if we see Swagger face Punk again I'm going to be sick. He should go back to where he belongs laying down to the Cobra.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I do have low expectations for tonight.
Might as well be surprised.

I really look forward to see Daniel Bryan's epic rise to the darkness, The Funkasaurus (OBV!), jeritroll and if Lucky, an awesome punk promo.

I hope to see the rock, but I don't expect it.

And everything else is gonna be shit.

That's my prediction for tonights show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Oh dear.


Was about to post this, oh what the hell



> WWE.com has announced that celebrity gossip blogger Perez Hilton will be appearing on the upcoming Monday Night Raw. He will serve as the guest ring announcer for the Divas match!
> 
> Check out their press release:
> 
> ...


They just don't want anyone watching the divas, do they


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The sad thing is, I don't even mind Brodus Clays current ridiculous character because it's better than the bulldozing bore that came before.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't we usually get like 20 pages in this thread before RAW starts?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Expectations for Raw
-Tag Team Title Re-match... Questioning if Bourne failed another Wellness policy violation hence the drop of the titles off TV. (60 days for 2nd violation I believe).

Jericho trolls again..

Johnny ace tells us his job title..

Twitter is mentioned #10timesbyWWE #RAW #CENA #KANE #Funk

Jack Swagger botches something. 

Crowd will suck.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I personally think this Cena/Kane feud is really damn stupid and couldn't care less about it.


You and me both, brother. I mean, it's not even B-movie bad because I can't laugh at it Mystery Science Theater style. And I don't have DVR, so I can't fast-forward through the crap.

I'm not a John Cena hater, I actually kind of like him. But when you add Kane and Zack Ryder to the mix too? Too much for me to take.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

I wonder how many times Laurenitis will say the word "okay" tonight.....I'm guessing twelve.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't think Ryder will be on tonights RAW. He wasn't on Z! True Long Island story they guy Chiappetta was telling you that Ryder is injured by the hands of Kane. Could just be Cena and Kane tonight.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Please change the god damn title belt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hopefully somebody will call Clay's momma.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been to this arena before. Expect pro Epico and Primo.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

In.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Watching Christian vs DDP on WWE Vintage!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

haha well raw should be ok


tense topic here though haha


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Man, I was kind of excited to watch this until I read this thread. Way to go, dickholes.


----------



## Ryan0rz (Apr 30, 2008)

I normally wouldn't ask in here, but could someone PM me a stream link?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Looking forward to the WWE Champion halfway down the card, and Cena main eventing again. /sarcasm.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright NCIS, let's get you over with......
Hopefully Raw's as good as last week.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Im gonna take a while stab in the dark here, and I reckon Brodus Clay will have a change in gimmick to troll us tonight.. I don't know theres something about him that makes me think that. So I'm calling it here, tonight we might see a different Brodus Clay


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Meh. Here we go.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

and here... we... go


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright chumps, LET'S DO THIS!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BLACK POWER~!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

HOLY SHIT ITS STARTING !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

kofi wins the strap tonight


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Am I the only who has questioned itself about why I continue to watch RAW?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Free at last


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#start


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Not expecting much but i'll say it anyway. Here we fucking go.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it black history month?


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

MLK piece was classy.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Am I the only who has questioned itself about why I continue to watch RAW?


No I do every time I watch it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This theme bothers me more and more every week. Eventually, I'll hack WWE's audio system


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope we get more Funkasaurus and less Kane on this show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Tyler Reks jobbing to Brodus tonight fo sure.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Is it black history month?


Martin Luther King Jr. Day.

I see they didn't show any of MLK's pro-union speeches!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Spoilers for tonight:
-recap of tag title change at house show
-John Cena wins
-Chris Jericho says nothing


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Foley!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Mick Foley! Oh ello.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please be a solid show.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn good way to start RAW.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Foley OH SHIT


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

FOLEY IS GOOD!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Is it black history month?


MLK's birthday was yesterday.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wait why is Daniel Bryan, a heel, with CM Punk, a face in the main event?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

FOLEY IS GOOD.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

FOLEY IS GOD


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope Truth mentions MLK


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

alright Mick what a suprise


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Foley! Please don't do anything like you've done the last few WWE appearances.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Tag match as the main event? Expect the 2nd half of the show to lose viewers


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

STARTING THE SHOW WITH MICK!!!
Can you guys stop complaining, please???

Punk and Bryan teaming up!!!!!!!!! 
Seriously, this RAW is going to be good!


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

CM Jewels said:


> MLK piece was classy.


very, first thing about MLK i have seen on tv all day


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Another dead crowd?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Foley is in the house!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Who's Ass is Mick is kissing tonight


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk and Bryan on the same team again? Fuck that.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You bet your ass I'm fapping.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

1st Cheap Pop!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

nemesisdivina said:


> Another dead crowd?


Stop bitching about the crowd


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Foley is God! I love when he goes for the cheap pop.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Foley to start building for a Wrestlemania match?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk in the main event tonight with Bryan! Not bad. My only question is whether its considered weird for Punk (a face) to tag with Bryan (who looks like he's going to turn soon). any thoughts?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

eat your hearts out, ROH fans


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> Tag match as the main event? Expect the 2nd half of the show to lose viewers


I'm going to bed at 9:30 - 9:45 - 10ish...

Hopefully up at 5:25 for work tomorrow...


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big heat for Cena


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Foley's entering the rumble.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i wonder who foley is gonna put over


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Seeing he (Swagger) hasn't won a match in nearly 3 months I' pretty sure he'll get a Title shot tonight.


And Jesus christ I was right.
WWE Logic FAILBOAT


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

3 faces of Foley to return at the Rumble?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like a good crowd...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk and Bryan on the same team again? Fuck that.


You.. are a bastard!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This show is already a going to great start. Miz to come out!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Clay is already over.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snap!!!!!
Oh [email protected]!!!!!
OH YEAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

foley in rumble! awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

foley in the rumble then put Dolph over at Mania.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Give Ziggler the mic ffs.

This is a great title build up. Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And I guess Mickie and Huey's dreams are to be named something else. 

Great, Foley's fat ass flopping around in the Rumble. Meh, could be worse. He could be fighting for the title.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

No chatbox tonight  crowd sounds hot though, I like it!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Anaheim is a decent crowd so far.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

and people said she couldnt get heat..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cactus Jack
Mankind
Dude Love
Mick Foley

All at the Rumble. Book it.

God damn, Vickie.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Anaheim seems a great crowd.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Pink Shirt Dolph?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good luck to those that have the task of tossing Foley's fat ass over the top rope.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy shit this crowd is fucking TERRIBLE.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Foley, why not 3 of the 30 entrants instead?

Ziggler, why are you dressed like the Hitman


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mick in the rumble hell yeah


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Ziggler, wouldn't there only be 1 golden ticket to the Wrestlemania, and 30 candy bars?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Okay, I'm becoming more convinced that Vickie has had a boob job.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This makes no sense at all. Why would Ziggler even fucking care about this...Fucking creative.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dolph is awesome.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

#heel ziggler


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolph is great on the mic


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

crowd is dead.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol but they wont be in the main event regardless


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol at Dolph Ziggler he's absolutely right.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Crowds good tonight. Dolph is great.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Hmmm Ziggler vs. Foley at Wrestlemania?!


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL @ dolpin zigglres cheap heat!!! lol u suckk!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Marry me, Dolph.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

foley's man boobs look sad


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolph is hilarious


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

God damn it Ziggler you crowd noise vacuum GTFO!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LMAO ZIGGLER that was fucking awesome


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

dolph really sounded like barney stinson then :side:


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Holy shit this crowd is fucking TERRIBLE.


Are we watching the same show?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

motherfucking mick foley


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Foley is notoriously bad in the rumble. Must have one of the worst records of anyone.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

The #HEEL out here swagging on these hoes.

Woop.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn, Foley's going hard on the mic. Foley > The Rock.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

foley still cuts better promo's then 90% of the boys in the back


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Turn on RAW to see Foley and Ziggler. Da fuck?

They should have a match at Mania though maybe.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolph is on fire with the mic tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> dolph really sounded like barney stinson then :side:


Oh. My. God. Best comparison ever.

And the crowd is good people.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr Talley said:


> God damn it Ziggler you crowd noise vacuum GTFO!


I can hear a lot of boos. What show are you watching? Blind hater


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

The first thing I noticed about Dolph was that he finally touched up his roots...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"....awkwardly but he ran from me!" :lmao:lmao:lmao!
Love Dolph on the mic!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Win the royal rumble match and face CM Punk and win the WWE Championship?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

they're both on fire tonight!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck all the people who say Dolph Ziggler is bad on the mic. He's owning Mick Foley now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bless you, Foley. Still epic on the mic.

This is fucking great.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ric flair just woooooooooooooooooooooooooooed


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Foley is the promo God. Undisputed. Nuff said.

But my God, Dolph Ziggler is incredible too.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> This makes no sense at all. Why would Ziggler even fucking care about this...Fucking creative.


Were you listening at all? Ziggler is venting that a guy like Foley shouldn't take the place in the Rumble of someone who worked all year for it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I gotta give it to Dolph, he's improving on the mic week by week. Done a great job here.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm loving this.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolph is awesome. C'Mon crowd, start a chant on this guy, GIVE HIM HEAT!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dolph's game is officially on to the next level.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

"glorified stuntman" woah Dolph.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ass Invader said:


> Dolph is on fire with the mic tonight.


when is he not?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Cleavage said:


> foley still cuts better promo's then 90% of the boys in the back


You mean 100% of them?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Dolph is good on the mic but he legit points out peoples flaws which isn't really great for kayfabe.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

1nation said:


> crowd is dead.


Every week, we get these posts. Every crowd is dead except for maybe 3-5 cities. The days of a party like atmosphere in WWE crowds is over, get over it.

Not trying to be a dick here, but unless the WWE is in NYC, Chicago, Philly, the crowd will be just like this one.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

dolph holding his own with the god


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL I bet Triple H is telling Ziggler to say these things.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I will admit, this is pretty awesome.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ziggler has become one of the top overall talents in the company in case everyone hasn't noticed.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ziggler is really impressing me on the mic.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

CM PUNK!


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Weak ass pop for this bum ass indy hack


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't believe some idiots claim Ziggler's not very good on the mic.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Dolph killed the mic


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This crowd is fucking awesome!

Oh and CM PUNK!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

so. tired. -- must stay. awake. to watch perez hilton. and the primos. and 1 minute diva match. and cole's announcing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was a good promo from Ziggler. The first half was okay, but his rebuttal was great.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk and mick lifes good


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Ziggler sonned Foley


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Please give him time. PLEASE!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Please CM Punk drop the pipebomb on Ziggler cmon cmon


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome Ziggler promo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I will always mark for that static at the beginning of his theme!!! It's just the best touch ever!
This has been a fantastic start to RAW!


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Great, talentless piece of shit Punk

and Crowd sucks, worst in months..possibly longer.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*faints*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I like Ziggler channeling Flair for the "glorified stuntman" line


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im actually enjoying RAW (for now anyway)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolph bringing the heat tonite


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

rocky145 said:


> Dolph killed the mic


I got chills.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice promo by Ziggler.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SAME HOMELESS PERSON ON THE STREET!

DOLPH WINS


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, wtf at Dolph on the mic. Surprisingly good.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Here it goes cm punk about to ruin this segment with his lame promo


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I could seriously care less about this shitty feud but at least their match at the Rumble will be good. Ziggler and Punk are both good workers.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Dolph is good on the mic but he legit points out peoples flaws which isn't really great for kayfabe.


Yes it is. Wrestlers have used real flaws as ammo for promos since it's conception. It makes the promos and the feud more believable, and enhances kayfabe, in my opinion.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope JoMo is taking notes


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Punk about crush this hack


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dolph just got killed by Punk, lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dolph you're funny. :lmao Gotta give him that. :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Never thought I'd say that Ziggler was better on the mic than Punk....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> so. tired. -- must stay. awake. to watch perez hilton. and the primos. and 1 minute diva match. and cole's announcing.


I bet you Perez Hilton gets one of the highest ratings of the show.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cm punk just ripped on zack ryder


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There's the Jericho build already. Nice touch.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Punk vs Foley at Mania


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> LOL I bet Triple H is telling Ziggler to say these things.


I wouldn't be surprised, either.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

uh oh is it just me or Punk's promo is starting to sound like Cena's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every time Vicki opens her mouth people go crazy lol.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

the fuck with you people? Dolph's mic work left a lot to be desired there...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Did this hype anybody else for Punk/Ziggler at the Rumble more than before?

It did for me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ACE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

LMAO JOHNNY ACE I LOVE THIS GUY WITH HIS VOICE LMFAO I LOVE IT OMG


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

Calling CM Punk anorexic was a sad comeback..


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

punks wrestling now he's got his stuff on


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I love Johnny Ace


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BIG JOHNNY!!!


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Get 'em Ace!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

And just like that Big Johnny ruins a segment


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

My god please turn Punk heel at Mania. He is so damn lame as face.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't know who is saying the crowd is bad, sounds great to me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If she loses 5 more pounds, Punk will be hitting that. He's banged uglier.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected]"turn around and look at me"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Excitement!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just when you think it can't get any better Jonny Ace comes out to BRING IT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Skinny & Fatass > Rock & Sock


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Johnny Ace doesn't have eyebrows.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

big johnny :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol his voice failed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY just shut down Foley's dreams.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

MR EXCITEMENT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Turn around and look at me" :lmao:lmao:lmao

Big Johnny FTW!
This has actually got me excited for their title match!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Mr Socko.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

seed has officially been planted for a Punk VS Jericho feud.
The way Punk said he was "Best In The World" just made it obvious. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ziggler is on FIRE.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Vickie Guerrero is HORRIBLE on the mic


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't Foley just go ask Teddy Long?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Vickie with the wicked witch from the Wizard of Oz laugh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did John hiccup when he said "no"? :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

You see in the Attitude Era, Foley would have taken Socko out and stuffed it down Vicki's throat


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mick Foley will beat someone up and than take that mans spot. like he did in 2004 royal rumble to get to Orton.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Vickie's cackle. I can't. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NO!* He said.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I was not expecting that laugh. Scared the crap out of me


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Vickies laugh lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

PPV match on tv? k


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn great opener. Everybody was great. Even Vickie.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, you can tell the WWE Tag Team titles don't mean anything when they change hands on an untelevised show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god, Punk is Cena now. That was embarrassing.*


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

wow, belt change @ a non televised event


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

How long is Johnny going to be the "interim" gm for?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I love the fact that they let the titles change hands at a house show and are actually running with it as part of the program. Not EVERY little thing needs to be on TV. Makes it feel a little more like the old days.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Never thought I'd say that Ziggler was better on the mic than Punk....


:lmao


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

loving epico and primo lets hope they do their frontstabber backstabber finished thing that is #sick


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bananakin94 said:


> seed has officially been planted for a Punk VS Jericho feud.
> The way Punk said he was "Best In The World" just made it obvious. I'm looking forward to it


Punk has been saying that for months.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Vickie is such a witch with that laugh. . .


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

THAT LAUGH. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok that sequence was great, Ace and Vickie are the 2 best heels in the company


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> You see in the Attitude Era, Foley would have taken Socko out and stuffed it down Vicki's throat


Yup. You've got a pont.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ziggler was A+ in that segment ..


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

i was waititng for mr socko lol


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Ziggler was better on the mic tonight that Punk


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

minorconflict said:


> Great, talentless piece of shit Punk
> 
> and Crowd sucks, worst in months..possibly longer.


request to ban the epitome of purposeful trolling while masturbating.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol at Rock making PG movies but calling cena out for being PG 

Another lame Rock movie.. Geez


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

EPIC opening segment

I still can't believe guys think Vickie is is hot. DAT YUCKMOUTH :no:

tag match should be solid. wish epico and primo were defending against the Uso's though


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

ended poorly... wanted to see punk deck the bitch, then it would have been a good ending.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Rocky's doing sequels now


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great opening segment. Got me pumped for the title match at the Royal Rumble, and I'm really interested in how Foley will get his spot in the rumble match.

Anyone catch Punk's comment as Johnny Ace came on the mic, "I wouldn't be talking to anyone about anorexia, Vickie." DAMNNN


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I will say Punk was not needed in that opener. That was all Dolph's segment and it showed. Props to Foley for indirectly putting him over on the mic with the sell of facial expressions and tone of his delivery. Made Dolph look even better.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

good segment


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe Kofi/Bourne will win them tonight as a reboot to begin pushing them again, to remind everyone the titles exist.

You never know. But this is certainly interesting that a title change actually legitimately happened at a House Show. Wow.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

tag champs jobber entrance


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If only Ace had pulled this off:






Would have officially been my favourite, bar none.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

lol the first time ever im watching Raw streaming live on the internet, im from Australia we don't get Raw til wednesday but todays my day off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao both teams didn't get a TV entrance.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

tag champs get a jobber entrance...nice


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fun opener.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Oh god, Punk is Cena now. That was embarrassing.*


Yeah, I don't know what the hell that was. But it's only one promo. Dolph on the other hand was incredible.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Double jobber entrance


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rosa blew her way to the tag titles, good for her.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

House show title change, #rare


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Thought Ziggler was great on the mic until Punk emo'd all over it.....

I bet Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, Bryan etc piss themselves laughing everytime he say's he is the best in the world


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

I wonder if Primo and Epico will get the canned-heat treatment that Ziggler has been given so blatently tonight? 

Rosa looks fucking hot. Amazing tits and ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, you can tell this is big by the missed intros coming back from commercial.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang, both teams got the jobber entrance:lmao:lmao:lmao that's sad.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the champs got jobber entrance


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL tag title match gets jobber entrance, way to promote the tag division WWE.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

If airboom win this I will be amazed.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

good opening segment


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Why the fuck does Johnny Ace always remind me of Skeletor.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess means rosa will get more air time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

God, I hope Primo and Epico hold the belts forever just because it means more of Rosa's horrible Spanish.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Heel turn for Kofi/Bourne coming up.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Mr Talley said:


> You see in the Attitude Era, Foley would have taken Socko out and stuffed it down Vicki's throat


A number of users here want to stuff something very different down her throat.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Air Boom got the jobber entrance?

Boo.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i miss robo anon gm, he has much more charisma then johnny and flubbed his lines less


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is it me or does one belt look bigger than the other?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

mpredrox said:


> I think Ziggler was better on the mic tonight that Punk


honestly, Punk brought the segment down. Mick, Dolph, and Ace was all that was needed


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd put $100 bucks that if Air Boom loses tonight Bourne is suspended tomorrow for his 2nd Wellness Policy Violation. 

#DirtyBourneUrine is trending on Twitter.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE must be trying to break the record for worst rating ever. Punk and Ziggler to start the show, jobber tag-team match to follow? That's got to be the only explanation.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rooooooooooosssssaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

who the fuck are these guys air boom are facing? and that chick, oh my goodness....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mick will be in the rumble no matter what


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One thing I never associate with Rose - brains.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Am I hearing a lets go Primo chant?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy shit thaat was cool


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

reckon they just planted the seeds for Foley v Ziggler Wrestlemania


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ziggler was good on the mic tonight, much better pacing, tone, didn't just constantly shout and built towards his main point really well. Must of gotten some advice from Mick. Great segment, really enjoyed it. Punk kind of brought it down a bit with the cheesy babyface stuff. The sooner he gets into a serious program with Jericho the better. Someone needs to knock him off his pedestal persé.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! That was awesome!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kill the tag division already plz.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Ziggler was superb in that segment. Good start.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kingston is the high flyer? I thought that was Bourne. Michael Cole confuses me.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Air Boom will win I reckon.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> EPIC opening segment
> 
> I still can't believe guys think Vickie is is hot. DAT YUCKMOUTH :no:
> 
> tag match should be solid. wish epico and primo were defending against the Uso's though


I think Vickie was hot when she was fatter and Edge's on-screen wife.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> WWE must be trying to break the record for worst rating ever. Punk and Ziggler to start the show, jobber tag-team match to follow? That's got to be the only explanation.


What. Does. It. Even. Matter?

Do you really understand the ratings system? I highly doubt that you do. Maybe if you did you'd be over it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The title change was actually a good idea:

1. It adds interest to this match
2. It may improve house show attendances as you dont know who is winning


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Backstabber is such an incredibly weak finisher


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Tag Champs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The damn Hispanics win again.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Keep jumpin' Rosa...


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Rosa's ass was the only thing worth watching.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Kill the tag division already plz.


It's already dead. the division is alive in name only.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Rosa spanish is so fucking annoying they should pair them up with some one who actually speaks spanish.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was the point of winning the titles at a house show then? Hahaha.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh god @ that tag match.

Punk seemed off tonight on the mic .


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

primo retains


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AHAHAH nevermind.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bourne sells like a champ


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd do Vickie....Then again, I also would have done Chyna back in the day....Im sick like that


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

enjoy evan bourne as you won't be seeing much of him for a long time.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Kofi will turn on Evan.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Keep jumping Rosa.....
Kofi hit that post HARD! 
I hope they split up and give Kofi a proper push!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

and evan fails the pee test againnnnn


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

bowtie and coffee sighting!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Keep bringing those knee pads to work, Rosa. It's working.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That match probably didn't hit the 2 minute mark.

Disgusting.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the right team won.

hopefully this is the end of air boom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Rosa's cleavage


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG THEY WON! SOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY. TEARS FLOODING DOWN MY FACE HERE!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OTUNGA'S FLASK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> I think Vickie was hot when she was fatter and Edge's on-screen wife.


I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

My god, Bourne really is in the dog house.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. Marks come out the closet.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Forum crash


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING FUCK


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

JERICHO!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh god. Crying about it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

JERICHO IN THE MAIN EVENT FUCK YES


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a pimp lol


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

yeeeessssss <333333333333333


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao THAT JACKET!


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

LMFAO @ Jericho


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LIGHTS


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Jericho hahahahaha


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jericho in action? YES!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Y2J ! Y2J !


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So over it.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol this will go well.


----------



## Jigsaw* (Nov 22, 2011)

Rosa lookin great as always. plus if WWE plays their cards rights, I think they could make a legit stable out of the 3


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Jericho in the main event? Nice!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Raw is so good right now

JINX JINX JINX


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Y2J


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jericho=WIN


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JERICHO AND PUNK ON THE SAME TEAM.

FUCK YES.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jericho competing tonight? Awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Punk vs. Jericho is going to be SUCH an awesome feud!!!!!
Jericho is too FREAKING awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh hell yeah.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Y2J IN ACTION!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark:


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

who the hell is tha screaming???


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LMFAO jericho


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

holy fuck!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho Wrestling tonight holy shit


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I will be amazed if he shows up for that


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Twilight would actually be cool if that's what they meant when they said "vampires sparkle".

wk


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAT JACKET


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

So is Jericho never going to say anything ever again? New gimmick! Mute Jericho!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

so will jericho help ziggler and them win tonight thus starting our jericho punk tension?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I'M COMING … AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH 

damn that was good


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

funk-a-saurus clap clap clap clap clap funk-a-saurus clap clap clap clap clap funk-a-saurus clap clap clap clap clap. Jericho wrestling tonight? Cool. Heel turn on punk?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Forget Jericho,

OTUNAG IN THE MAIN EVENT, BACK WHERE HE BELONGS.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lolz Jericho wont do anything


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM Punk/Daniel Bryan/Jericho? zomg.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*loljerichowtf*


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Y2J! Y2J! Y2J! Do Vince and Triple H actually expect the whole crowd to boo him eventually? At Mania, Jericho will get booed as much as Triple H did when he faced Cena.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why waste Jerichos in ring return you cunts.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Y2Troll to wrestle tonight! #Teambestintheworld


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

calling it now. Jericho to run around the whole ring during the entire match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ turning the lights off to show off his Tron jacket

safe house looks class. Denzel is a boss


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think Y2J will do something that will cost the faces the match.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

yesssssssssssss Jericho in action!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's trollin time for Jericho.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> I think Y2J will do something that will cost the faces the match.


Don't you mean "the face"?

I count 5 heels and CM Punk.

wk


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jericho still quiet i'm going to predict he's not going to show up for the match (remember still want the fans to hate him)


----------



## Yello Mit (Jan 10, 2012)

Vickie + Paper Bag + Ball Gag = Hella good time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really can't believe people were complaining before RAW came on. I knew this was going to be a good RAW.
I guess if people start out the night not expecting much, then we get a great show!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cleavage said:


>


Um. . . SWEET!


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Punk will try to tag Jericho.
Jericho will laugh and walk away. 
Jericho will go behind the ramp then do his signature pose.
Jericho will then go backstage.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Jericho owns.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Y2J Y2J!! Cost the champs the match?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

The database marked out for Chris Jericho's stylin' and profilin' jacket.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

That Smackdown show should be live!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What happened in the tag match? My stream lagged and came back with Jericho's jacket.

Can't wait to hear ASK HIM!


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Was Jericho whispering to Johnny L?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Another instance of WWE not knowing what the fuck they're doing. They advertise the main-event as a 2 on 2 tag match, then randomly change it without any special reason to a 6 man.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder if Jericho actually turns tonight or just sits on the sideline and does nothing.


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Jerichoooooo :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. MOTHERFUCKING BELDING!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Jericho isn't wrestling


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2J's plan for 2012:

Smile
Lights Out
Jacket On
Print Money


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Few boos for Ryder.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Listen to those boos!!!!! Fuck off Ryder!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ass Invader said:


> Y2Troll to wrestle tonight!* #Teambestintheworld*


Good point. (intentional or not)


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Mr. Balding in the background!


----------



## Jigsaw* (Nov 22, 2011)

my prediction is that, Jericho will go through with the match, and it will still look as if he were a face, plus no promos still


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eve looks good


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Why is everyone getting boo'd? WTF.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Jericho gets tagged in and doesn't wrestle. Continues to mess with the audience.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Heard more boos for Ryder lol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Eve. . . why can't you just love me?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryder. Fuck off. Thanks.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

More boos for Ryder. WWE definitely fucked him over. Poor guy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How fake, bro. Come on Zack.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

DAT CHIN of Eve's is a beast.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Eve heel turn?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

just turned it on. why id mr belding sitting behind cole?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho! And Eve tonight.....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eve is really awful


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HE'S DRAGGING RYDER INTO THE ABYSS!!11

neva 4get


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty sure those are woo's not boo's. Just sayin...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh God Zack needs to act better. ~_~


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao

Jericho and his sparkling jacket.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

For people thinking Ryder is getting boo'd. There actually chanting woo woo woo it just sounds like boo's instead.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeritroll is gonna get tagged in, the lights will go out, he'll turn his jacket on, you'll see his jacket do the Kane pose, the fire will turn the lights on and Chris Jericho will be wearing Kane's mask.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got home from school.

What happened in the first half hour?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

omg ryder is a bad actor


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"Of course I'm afraind dad!" 


*sigh**


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Eve ... almost forgot her last line.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its going to be a handicap match. Jericho isn't going to do a thing.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They should have never put Ryder and Eve together.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

JeriTroll sparkling again... :lmao :lmao

Poor Zack...


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena! Give in to the Dark Side!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryder is so bad it's not even funny.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Another instance of WWE not knowing what the fuck they're doing. They advertise the main-event as a 2 on 2 tag match, then randomly change it without any special reason to a 6 man.


They did it because Jericho will disappoint everyone by not showing up


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This promo really drove one thing home for me. That little tongue roll noise at the start of Cena's theme is the most annoying sound ever known to human ears.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

this is even stupider in flashback form...


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

If Ryder shows up, we riot


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jericho won't wrestle at all or won't pull off anything of Classic Y2J. Punk starts to take notice on it.

Boom. WM feud.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol all of this time being dedicated to Zack Ryder is hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GET OUT THE CAR AND WALK BITCH ZACK IS TAKING TOO LONG TO FIX THE TIRE.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I still wonder if he changed that tire...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this were 2000 Raw, we'd get a Kane swerve with Eve siding with him. Kane always gets the bitches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. They made last week even cheesier.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> Pretty sure those are woo's not boo's. Just sayin...


Yeah, these were definitely woo's this time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LOVE that music that hits for Kane in this promo.
They used it for the Punk/Cena promo for SummerSlam.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

haha Zack trying to change the tire was hilarious.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Didn't take long for the Ryder love to die off here I see.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryder's acting is too funny! #RyderToStarInTwilight


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

lol at the sound effects from the chokeslam


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

The idiot trying to change a tyre hahahahhaha....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at this


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Please go away Ryder, you're fucking terrible. 
Especially at acting. Then again, that didn't stop Cena.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

DB to leave punk too maybe? it would help cement his heel turn


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Gebu19 said:


> this is even stupider in flashback form...




Get used to it. They'll show it 30 more times tonight and then 10 times on Friday as well.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought this feud was dumb when I watched it live, but the recap manages to make it look even dumber.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, John trying slowly to save his butt buddy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why didnt they show the full 30 minutes of ryder trying to change the tire


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If this were 2000 Raw, we'd get a Kane swerve with Eve siding with him. Kane always gets the bitches.


*fingers crossed*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The hell was that Swagger? :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Why is everyone getting boo'd? WTF.


Those were woo woo woos


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

They can't take the belt off him now.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

The All American Boredom vs. The Average Bro


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Jack Swagger looks,so confident huh


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Swagger looks like a monkey with his long arms.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why does Swagger have a match every week? This guy bores the hell out of me.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Look at all that Jack Swagger heat!!!!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

I think Swagger might actually win tonight because Ryder has an excuse for losing. I hope so at least.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

damm they´ve done it i hate ryder ever more than cena in fact if i compare the two of then cena is the best actor of all fucking time and i dont fucking stand him nuff said


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If this were 2000 Raw, we'd get a Kane swerve with Eve siding with him. Kane always gets the bitches.


Isn't it vice versa? He always loses dem bitches?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YOU WILL EMBRACE THE HATE

:lmao swagger


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jack Jobber. He has become the new Morrison in terms of being squashed.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why are they recapping the worst RAW in months?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

If Swagger wins, I riot.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Swagger...gets no heat.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's go Swagger! we need a real american holding the most prestigious title in WWE, not some tool from LI!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't wait to see Jericho do nothing later on. I WILL MARK THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn they actually acknowledged the bad count???

N king is pretty stupid trying to defend the ref


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Why does Swagger have a match every week? This guy bores the hell out of me.


Question is how in the hell did that idiot ever become world champion?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Duke Boys would have had that tire changed in 45 seconds flat. *


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Who u guys think is jobbing to Brodus tonight? I got my money on Reks.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

The only way I see them giving Swagger the belt is if they want to quickly pass the title over to the Funkasaurus by having him beat a heel.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Swagger-0 wins since Nov 14th 2011. Now a US Title Shot. Couldn't they get another jobtastic turdbag out there to lose?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ryder is so bad at acting its funny! It's like he became a parody of himself.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Even if you don't like Ryder, it is insane for Swagger to win anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF was Swagger doing at the entrance RAMP? :lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

CrystalFissure said:


> If Swagger wins, I riot.


Swagger? Win?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> Just got home from school.
> 
> What happened in the first half hour?


Foley wants in the Rumble
Ziggler thinks Foley is too fat for the Rumble
Punk doesn't think Foley is too fat, and he doesn't like Vickie
Laryngitis says Foley isn't in the Rumble

The Mexican guys retain the tag titles they won at a house show 

Jericho has lights on his shirt

Ryder is hurt from Kane


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Is it just me or is anybody just waiting for all the crap to go away so we can get THE FUNKASAURUS!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> The hell was that Swagger? :lmao


Dude's a down syndrome fuck. He can't help doing stupid shit like that during his entrance. It's been a weekly thing.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Jerry sound kinda silly defending the refs decision.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll bet Troy Aikman hates Hulk Hogan's guts just from doing that commercial with him


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

HOGAN BACK ON WWE TV!

lol


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Ironic how my thread got canned just like Ziggler's heat. :hmm:

Anyway, I think the piped in crowd noise for Ziggler is beneficial to him. I think they should have eased it in over a period of weeks though rather than just going for it all in one night, it's less realistic this way.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hulkamania BROTHER!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ass Invader said:


> WTF was Swagger doing at the entrance RAMP? : lmao:


Whatever it was, he needs to do it all the time. :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Question is how in the hell did that idiot ever become world champion?


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Who u guys think is jobbing to Brodus tonight? I got my money on Reks.


Sonics Chilly Cheese Burgers.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm guessing he's going to retain some how kanes gets involved DQ cena makes the save.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

He puts Punk in the walls of Jericho.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone else see the irony in a commercial (for Aaron's) featuring Hulk Hogan airing during WWE Raw?

wk

Edit: Okay. Apparently so.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Why the fuck does Swagger get a title show??? This is just porous booking, and they were doing well with the US title up until now. They need a solid feud for Ryder, and swagger is nowhere near the right guy for that first defense feud.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> Is it just me or is anybody just waiting for all the crap to go away so we can get THE FUNKASAURUS!!!!


it's not just you...:side:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Whatever it was, he needs to do it all the time. :lmao


Wasn't as bad as when he dropped the ECW title during his entrance at least 8*D


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Ironic how my thread got canned just like Ziggler's heat. :hmm:
> 
> Anyway, I think the piped in crowd noise for Ziggler is beneficial to him. I think they should have eased it in over a period of weeks though rather than just going for it all in one night, it's less realistic this way.


This is a taped show?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eve, tho. I see you, mami.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Striker said:


> Even if you don't like Ryder, it is insane for Swagger to win anything.


this is one hell of a problem lol, the two of them are fucking terrible, damn even the fucking midget deserve the title more than them


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know who looks like the bigger joke in this match......


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Sonics Chilly Cheese Burgers.


FUCK YOU!



I'm hungry now


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Sonics Chilly Cheese Burgers.


Nah I doubt it WWE is punishing the Mid-Card Mafia by having them all job to Brodus.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha the kid starts jumping up and down when he gets the broski headband. I miss being a kid.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Is it just me or is anybody just waiting for all the crap to go away so we can get THE FUNKASAURUS!!!!


same here


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

2min squash one time


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The only thing entertaining about Zack Ryder is watching Eve Torres walk beside him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if WWE really think it was Cena that got Ryder over.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Why the fuck does Swagger get a title show??? This is just porous booking, and they were doing well with the US title up until now. They need a solid feud for Ryder, and swagger is nowhere near the right guy for that first defense feud.


Don't forget that Kevin Nash has a job at WWE. Probably the booker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm marking for the sign that says "MY GAWD IT'S KANE". LMAO.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I prefer it when Swagger spins around like an airplane when he gets into the ring.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie is so fucking hot.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

wacokid27 said:


> Does anyone else see the irony in a commercial (for Aaron's) featuring Hulk Hogan airing during WWE Raw?
> 
> wk
> 
> Edit: Okay. Apparently so.


What does Hulk Hogan do now? :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I love the WWE's taped ribs angles.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

swagger really should win this. Fuck ryder.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swagger has the 'I'm winning the belt' face.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Who put those two traffic cones in Vicki's shirt?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> Is it just me or is anybody just waiting for all the crap to go away so we can get THE FUNKASAURUS!!!!


SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't know who looks like the bigger joke in this match......


Swagger pushed the champion to the limit last week which means something (or not, seeing as it's Punk). Hopefully SOMEONE benefits from this bout, but knowing WWE it'll end in a way that neither benefits nor harms one more than the other.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Could you imagine if Kane came out during a Brodus match


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know about you guys, but I am LOVING Raw right now.

Amazing opening promo. Great/short match for the tag titles. Jericho backstage. Kane shit still stupid, but whatever.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ryder definitely didn't learn how to sell from Cena, cause he's doing a heck of a job!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ryder is over as fuck. All the "Booing" shit can end. Thanks.

Two fine, thick mamis though right now. This match was for me, I bet.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Choked on my hamburger when I saw the Kane sign :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

federerthegreatest said:


> Could you imagine if Kane came out during a Brodus match


Embracing hate is nothing compared to embracing the FUNK.

Kane doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

SuperRyder kicks out of the gutwrench powerbomb!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

rofl 2 kick outs of his finisher...or was his finisher.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ryder=Superman


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh. How did Ryder just kick out of Swagger's finisher? Unless it's just a trademark move now.

lmao at Ryder getting squashed.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... kicks out of swaggers finisher?


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> What does Hulk Hogan do now? :side:


Actually just a comment on his history of love/hate with Vince and the WWE.

wk


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

bullshit


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Cole officially a face? He's quite subdued. Also, I've missed the last two weeks so I haven't heard him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder has been taking Hogan's vitamins!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New champ


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Theproof said:


> This is a taped show?


No but it's still possible to do it. This is 2012 not 1985


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Super Ryder


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Well that was worth all that...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great booking. When did Russo come back to WWE?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Really?

_Really?_


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

fuck that noise


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Well that was easy


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Woooooooooooooow. So the US title means nothing again.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

erm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

HOLY SHIT WHOSE DICK DID SWAGGER SUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lmaoooooo


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm....ok, good game Ryder. Glad to see we have an over champion like Swagger!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

New U.S. Champion - Jack "no charisma" Swagger


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, that lasted long. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FAKING BULLSHIT!

that title better be on its way to planet funkatron ASAP


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That was.......odd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yea the Ryder experiment is over.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, Ryder kicks out of Swagger's finisher.

And Thwaggie is champion. They will probably reverse the decision due to "not medically cleared" excuse.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

to bad it wont count


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, he kicked out of two Gutwrenches? Is that even Swaggers finisher anymore? :lmao:lmao

Wow, Ryder loses!
This is all seeds for Cena's heel turn. So DO NOT freak out people!
Ryder is going to get pissed at Cena.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

WTF? New champion?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

are you fucking serious ?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes!!!!1 The All-American-American-American-American wins!!! Finally the holder of the most prestigious belt in the company is an American.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

lolwtf


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Hell fucking yeah, Swagger has gold at long last. Hopefully this means they actually try and use him properly for once instead of purposely making him a generic heel. Let the guy's extrovert character and charisma shine through, please.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...did that just happen?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF?!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

......... The US is now irrelevant. This dumb fuck swagger hasn't won since...


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

#Areyouseriousbro?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Giving Swagger a title is like putting a turd on a golden pedestal.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, there goes Rhyder's championship.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the poster boy for Down Syndrome is now the US champ. Meh. It's only good if he bring back the Soaring Eagle.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao thwagger new champ


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:side: Wut?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

so the guys who's over lost to the guy that gets no heat at all.

makes sense it's wwe after all, they have no idea wat thur doing.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is Ryder really hurt? He didn't do anything in that match!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Looool what makes wwe think swagger will bring ratings. Ryder was depushed because of that lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW, Swagger when was the last time he won a match, now us champ.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

What a load of fucking bullshit. What the actual fuck. Why watch the midcard now? I raged. Look at Lawler no-selling it too. Talking about it for less than 40 seconds. FUCK THAT SHIT. Before anyone say "u mad bro", yes, I'm fucking pissed. I've never been pissed at a title change before this fucking bullshit.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that booking made sense.:gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Best champ in wwe!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That had to be one of the most underwhelming US title wins in history. Raw would be a lot better if they had more longer, competitive matches. I hate that there are so many squashes every show. I guess they just leave that up to Smackdown.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Why the fuck are the announcers not even shocked...

It's like "well, we knew that was gonna happen." 

*WHERE THE FUCK IS JR?!*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Please guys, what did Ryder do to make the title relevant in the first place?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Load of bollocks. Swagger to go to mania as champ? Fuck off. He's not a tenth as over as Ryder.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Commence the bitching.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good bye to all of the credibility that the Ziggler/Ryder feud brought back to the US Title.


----------



## phz (Jan 3, 2012)

Meanwhile..


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn that was stupid... Did Ryder even get to defend his title???


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why put the belt on Zack just to take it off of him?

Regardless who you do that too it makes the title worth less every time you do it. That's why we had to "resurrect" the Intercontinental Championship..because of shit like that.

Stupid booking.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, Swagger has the belt. How long before he's squashed by a Funkasaurus?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this the first TV match that Swagger has won in months?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Either they took the belt off Ryder because the ratings for his segment last week lost 1/2 a million viewers, or they're going to make him WWE Champion.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk, Jericho, and Daniel "Walter White" Bryan on the same team?!? CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Should Swagger be happy that he is the US champion? Or depressed at how far he's fallen?


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Power_T said:


> Yes!!!!1 The All-American-American-American-American wins!!! Finally the holder of the most prestigious belt in the company is an American.


So Ryder is Jamaican?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Yea the Ryder experiment is over.





Ryder is actually popular though. He's one of the very few midcarders that actually is these days. Even more surprising is he dropped the belt to ..... Swagger


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

What the fuck was that? First Primo and Epico now Swagger?
To think that this was actually entertaining me again


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Whatever it was, he needs to do it all the time. :lmao


It looked like he was "crop dusting" Vickie.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is kinda stupid.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If they actually build around the injury angle and have him keep going after Swagger this could work. I actually would have hated to see him overcome the injury and become another superface. nice to see a face actually getting royally shafted and not miraculously getting out of it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who's dick is swagger sucking?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope this is just WWE realising that Ryder works better as the dumbass underdog.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Dog shit. Ryder is selling merch crazy and what has swagger done? I hope Swagger gets future endeavored soon.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

What a bad match - and horrible commentating


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It makes sense because his nickname is the All American American and he just won the United States title. The booking makes sense for once.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonder how made Cena has to be.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Makes sense...Ryder is going to embrace the hate. Next week, tag match Kane/Swagger vs Cena/Ryder, ryder turns heel.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE thinking:

Do something good,

Trash it soon after.

See:
Swagger as champ
Summer of Punk
And much more


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's about right for Ryder. He did a good job building himself up as a very entertaining novelty, now the next step in his career will be getting some depth to him, not being a flat character.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think its pretty obvious Jericho isn't gonna wrestle tonight and he'll just come out and smile and walkout on his team.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Did creative run out of ideas for Ryder already??


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Swagger/Mason Ryan US title feud incoming. Calling it right now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Should Swagger be happy that he is the US champion? Or depressed at how far he's fallen?


Should be happy that he has a title in 2012!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess all of that "marking your territory/don't cross this line" and yelling during his entrance worked.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Holy Crap. Daniel Bryan Chris Jericho CM Punk. BEST WRESTLERS IN THE WORLD


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

So much for Ryder's US title reign. Lasted less than a month.

Congrats to Swagger though. I've been waiting to see the All-American American hold the US title for a while.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rush title on "bro" character. Take title off bro character after two weeks. Place title on someone who doesn't win. Create no build-up to match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Makes no fucking sense to take the belt of someone who's so over, and put it on someone who's not.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope Mania has a good theme this year


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

DAMN, why would you give the lisp the gold. Pimp hippo better be getting the belt since i'm guessing we are getting ryder on the shelf due to kane in some way. gotta take out cena's little buddy n all that jazz


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

US title lost all creditability now.. THEY GAVE IT TO A GUY WHO HASNT WON A REAL MATCH SINCE 2010!? Should've been Hawkins not Swagger, Good god I hate Swagger, ruins very title he holds.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Please guys, what did Ryder do to make the title relevant in the first place?


Exactly! He'll chase it now, and win it at Mania again.
Plus he's going to get pissed at Cena. A lot of this will be for Cena's story as well.
Calm down folks, calm down.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

One word.... ratings. Shame.

BTW Swagger's reign will last a week max, Funkasaurus will crush him and take the title.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Please guys, what did Ryder do to make the title relevant in the first place?


1.- he spent month after month chasing for a title shot
2.- he got upset when his petition got denied
3.- he made cena surrender his WWE title shot for a shot at the US title
4.- he fought like hell during his match to get his hands on the title
5.- he made a big celebration after he won his long quest for that title, even his dad was marking out

put short: he made everyone care, he showed so much desire for that title that made everyone think "you know, this title must be valuable if he wants it that bad"

like him or hate him, Ryder actually put over a championship, wich is more than i can say for the other champions out there (even CM punk)


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

If we are in the newly-heralded "Reality Era" (as has been suggested often), does it not make sense that a healthy 100% wrestler would defeat an injured, at best 60% wrestler?

wk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Power_T said:


> Best champ in wwe!


Yep now the Mid Card title is on the true athlete the way it should be.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Why the fuck are the announcers not even shocked...
> 
> It's like "well, we knew that was gonna happen."
> 
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS JR?!*


What a burial. Not even giving a shit. After all, lets spend the entire show talking about the main event. Fuck that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't even remember when the last time Swagger won a match was...why would they give him the title?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

he is selling that hes hurt so he is still semi over and still strong because he was hurt and he did kick out, swagger is still a midcard heel....have to see if they start booking him well like on ecw..its wait and see, at least ryder didnt lose it in a semi squash a day after winning it, and he still has his rematch, which they might push back to chamber and thus get better build...wait and see


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just realised its basically TEAM IWC

Punk Jericho & Bryan

all we need is for Christian to interfere


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

That gut-wrench powerbomb is epic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh, and Ryder just got squashed. I don't care what anyone says. People have fought much harder than that injured.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

OneofUS said:


> So Ryder is Jamaican?


He's from LI. Proud of being from New York. Not an All-American-American-American-American.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Swagger wins his first match in like three months and gets the US Championship for it. LOL. I guess Brodus Clay is winning the belt soon.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> Makes sense...Ryder is going to embrace the hate. Next week, tag match Kane/Swagger vs Cena/Ryder, ryder turns heel.


first thing that came to my mind. Cena isn't embracing hate but Ryder is...which is why Ryder is having this mini-feud with Kane. Once Ryder turns, Kane will use that as an example. But at the end Cena will prevail lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was such a gay pin.... and by gay I mean homosexual.*


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i see the internet darling lost his title :flip love it


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh FFS please tell me THATS not the theme. Damn, come on thats not a WM theme.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm worried ryder failed wellness that was such a let down of a match


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Some of you guys are thick,Ryders gimmick only works when hes an UNDERDOG,the guy chasing the title not holding it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So when Daniel Bryan beat Henry for the belt...it didn't count because the Doctors said he wasn't ready.

Jack Swagger beats Zack Ryder with the same Doctor's Excuse...and nobody gives a fuck?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bet he wasnt cleared to compete


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> who's dick is swagger sucking?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

You think ratings with Ryder were bad

Swagger is now champ


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"My bad."

OH MY GOD. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY PUTTIN THAT AUTHORITY ON THESE HOES:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ace is the MVP of the show, once again. :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ACE is amazing :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

SHUT YO MOUTH EVE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SHUT YOUR MOUTH Eve ffs.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Shut your mouth, Eve! Fucking bitch!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Striker said:


> WWE thinking:
> 
> Do something good,
> 
> ...



Wait, so if Swagger was trashed beyond repair....i mean, didn't that just get repaired about 2 minutes ago?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Johnny Ace putting his foot down "Shut yo mouth"


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Johnny Ace just verbally bitch-slapped Eve!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Johnny Ace is fucking awesome.

LMAO okay, Ace is a legit favorite of mines. Put that bitch in her place.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

HA! Big Johnny just tolled Eve to shut up!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Johnny Cool puttin' bitches in their place.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

big johnny :lmao my bad, then telling eve to shut her mouth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"My bad; y'all."*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Boo this cunt out of the building.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Lauranitis put that bitch in her place. :lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

perez gets serious heat


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Here come the boos!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Funk man don't play that shit, Eve.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy fuck did Johnny Ace shut Eve down!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is random as fuck.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont know who this guy is


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL BOOS.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha. Finally a GM who knows how to lead. "Shut your mouth". 


Oh...fuck...what?

Perez Hilton? Seriously? This is what RAW is now...


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

ace is the fucking god for telling eve to shutup
i'm dead

and who the fuck is perez hilton


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, funk man OWNED Eve.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

[email protected]:SHUT YO MOUF!

LOLWTF PEREZ HILTON?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Dear God...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ace checkin' bitches :lmao

fuck outta here hilton


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Perez is OVER


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Piss break, motherfucker!


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

shut your mouth lmao


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

A Ryder heel turn can be justified. He can blame Cena for getting him involved in this mess with Kane.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Why him? Please, someone kick his ass.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Shut your mouth!" Damn!! Big Johnny's going hard now!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Who is Perez Hilton? Exactly. Fucking idiot. I hope someone assassinates him.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Shut 'cho mouth, Eve!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And speaking of homosexual*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Johnny telling it like it is


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

YES Perez got booed hahaha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BOO THIS ...... OUT OF THE BUILDING!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

yes boo perez hilton


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

send her to the kitchen ace


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

THIS ...........


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Boo that fucker out of the building.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

who gives a fuck about this guy?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Nothing but boos for Perez, nobody gives a fuck


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Perez Hilton = ratings!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Who the fuck is this loser?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Perez Hilton lololololololololololololol

Feel that heat.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Perez Hitlon boos fucking love Anaheim good stuff.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who the fuck is this douchebag?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shoot.

Me.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

he would make a great heel....


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is terrible. :lmao


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

they did the best they could to cover up those boos. hahaha. dumbasses.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Raw,is,war shirt!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

bahahahahahahahaha eve


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Eve > All other divas


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh...i thought this guy was fatter and gayer?

I miss that version of him.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Jack has lost every match for the past 3 months. He EARNED his title. IT MAKES SENSE DAMMIT.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao he's getting boo's and they tried to block them out by starting his music early and the diva's music early!
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao wow Eve treated like the DIVA she is 

Damn he wasn't even cleared good old FunkMan


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

"Shut your mouth" :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WUT DA HALE is this guy doing here?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ace to Eve - "Shut your mouth!" :shocked:

YES, PEOPLE BOOING THAT WEIRDO!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF is this?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

SHUT YOUR MOUTH! :lmao epic.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Perez Hilton = Not as bad as Zack Ryder.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

This guy should be shot right in the face.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The Bellas are back with their hot ass outfits. :shocked:


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL they are rushing this segement lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Now this? Really?!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Perez Hilton on Raw is vile.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Perez Hilton = ratings!


Especially when the Bellas are involved.

Again, another RAW where every Diva but the Diva's champion is featured.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holy fucking shit the bellas are so fucking hot it hurts.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Who is this tosser?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'M BAILING OUT NOW, FUCK THIS, I'M NOT WATCHING PEREZ HILTON EVEN IF I WAS OFFERED MONEY FOR IT


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Perez Hilton sounds like Hornswoggle.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL it would be the divas


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Does this qualify as terrorism?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lets go bellas lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The Bella Twins are such good workers.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This show sucks so far and idk how it can get better.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Somehow I always imagined how Swagger would be as a face.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't care, I marked for Hilton's shirt.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Perez Hilton fuck off you Orange cunt :cuss:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

They keep pronouncing Perez as "Paris."

Carry on, gentlemen. Carry on.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, Mark Henry wasn't cleared to wrestle, and he can't lose his title, but Ryder wasn't medically cleared, and he can? Even discovering it post-match, doesn't make sense.

I go back to the "unsafe work environment" angle they did. . . how is it safe that the GM wouldn't check a list of people not medically cleared before the show starts.

These are the details that differentiate great from mediocre. . . hence, again, why I think they need a continuity expert on staff.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this guy got more heat in his entrance then adr has gotten his whole run with wwe


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I want some 'boring' chants... come on guys you can do it!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Raw is War shirt the only good quality of this match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, thats the guy you drop from a helicopter in GTA IV!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Perez Hilton getting booed, lol.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Perez Hilton on Raw is vile. The only good thing that prick has ever done was post the real/fake crotch shots of Miley Cyrus last year or whenever that was.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shit i thought Perez Hilton was a chick, guess i got him confused with Paris Hilton.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Perez fucking Hilton? Really?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

5 divas and 1 ref in the ring.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why the fuck is that shitstain on my television?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

The booing is awesome and Perez Hilton's proven to be a natural heel haha. "Thank you for the warm welcome" cracked me up


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

fuck is that dude?


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

guess it makes sense to have her announce a divas match


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Perez Hilton new Divas Champion!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Bellas are really terrible at rollups


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

at least it was short...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Perez fuckface Hilton needs to get run over by a fucking train.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

hooray the model segment is over


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"YOU'RE CHEATING!"


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The,roll up of doom


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Is is just me, or does this Perez dude look like a taller version of Hornswaggle?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just fucking sad. :lmao
So sad.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I just heard some "You can't wrestle" chants.

HEY LOOK! A Diva's match ended with a fucking terrible roll-up!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So is Kelly Kelly's signature move the Roll-up??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That lasted about as long as I would with a Bella...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Perez Hilton face turn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God they've done KK & another Diva Vs. The Bellas at least 50 times in the last year.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Shut up, you're cheating.......ROFL!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, that lucky *** is getting to fuck Kelly tonight any ways he wants.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, wouldn't be a divas match if it lasted longer than 90 seconds and didn't end in a rollup.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

What ever happened to cool diva themes? "Holla Holla Holla!" and "You can look but you can't touch!" So fucking stupid.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There sure have been stellar in ring performances this evening


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

hahahah perez selling the push


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

lol he got booed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao oh my god

"that's not fair." "don't cheat."

get this stupid fuck outta here


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lmao.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO SELLING.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I mark for Kelly's patented roll up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Diva Finger Poke of Doom!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad that's over..........
Get that out of the way and keep this great RAW going.


----------



## kenobi (Jan 3, 2012)

and that's why the diva's division is dead


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm thinking Ryders going to get a higher push up the card to be honest...


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Why doesn't WWE just merge with GLAAD and get it over with already.

Bella's asses look so amazing in that outfit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Vince Russo is somewhere watching this and has a new idea: Perez Hilton new Divas champion!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ his bump sell


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

No idea who the fuck that guy even was.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

That was worse than I thought it would be.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

That was fucking terrible.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Look at Perez sell that push!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow what a bump from Hilton lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He's an even bigger tool for getting pushed down by one of the Bella Twins.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this is pointless


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Who the fuck is that bell-end?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

better get out of the rings bellas.

k2 is gonna roll you up again


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

So let me get this straight. Daniel Bryan is a nerd, but Michael Cole likes Perez Hilton? WHAT THE FUCK DUDE #RUN?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

They just ruined the weekly divas segment of awesomeness by adding in Alicia Fox and Perez hilton


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Who is he?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck the rest of the show. I want more BIG JOHNNY.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Big Show's sad face. That is sig worthy!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

While this shit match is finishing up, I think I'll take back my bitching about Ryder losing. That backstage segment could be the beginning of a new storyline for him. Please don't fuck up WWE!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

She's 95 pounds!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

AND WE GET A DANIEL BRYAN PROMO!?! :-D


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So...what was the whole point of this "match"?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Lol at the fat balding guys reaction that was sitting behind Cole and Lawler.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

my iq droped 10 points after watching that segment...and it wasn't because it was a divas match.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

How anyone can give AJ Lee a second glance on a show with incredibly hot models is beyond me. She looks like an unpopular 13 year old girl.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That's happens when you fuck with tha show


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

wow perez took a great bump


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh so that's what happened on Smackdown?

Cool.

In other news, I just picked my nose


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol glad that *** is out from my tv


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, Zack Ryder was set up to fail.

Somebody bring back that old picture.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Perez has an erection :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AJ in DEM JEANS!

ksdlqwdkwq;ldkq;ldkw


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Where the hell is this DB/AJ thing going anyway.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Does the WWE still expect us to 'Be a Star' even with Perez on the show? Geez...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, I can totally see ena going the Surfer Sting to Crow Sting transition, except Cena would turn heel with the transition.

Is it just me or do you always want to punch that douchebag from that hotels.com commercial?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That was so bad. Wow. But hey, annything to get your name out there I suppose.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who never heard of Perez Hilton before?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> He's an even bigger tool for getting pushed down by one of the Bella Twins.


I'd let a Bella push me down - not in front of thousands of people mind you.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

I just muted and went for lunch..what the fuck happened after Ryder's loss?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i know he was on her to get the gay and lesbian demo, but why not just have a really good wrestler who happens to be gay, i bet that would actually get ppl to watch other than perez hilton stopping the bellas doing the bella switch


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

at least perez was wearing a raw is war shirt. a pretty old one... horrible match though


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Perez Hilton (Mr. Sell) vs Sin Cara (Botch master)


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a pretty good RAW so far, only the Perez Hilton thing I couldn't watch, but the rest has been pretty good!


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

guy did a good job despite being a 'nobody' to the wwe universe.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

TripleG said:


> LOL at Big Show's sad face. That is sig worthy!


Big Show has always been a good actor.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He lost a shit ton of weight, though. I'll give him that.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Was there a referee in the crowd?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice shirt he was wearing btw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Excitement said:


> Lol at the fat balding guys reaction that was sitting behind Cole and Lawler.


Mr. Belding from Saved By The Bell?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ the boos for Perez Hilton. At least the fans are wise enough to show WWE that this bullshit needs to end with "guest celebrities".


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> my iq droped 10 points after watching that segment...and it wasn't because it was a divas match.


And your spelling ability DROPPED too


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Big Show has always been a good actor.


yes


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

The past couple matches have been boring...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Im guessing a Cena segment is next..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't mind me. I'm waiting for funkasarus and Naomi.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

At least they managed to group the guest host bullshit and diva piss break into one segment. I'll take it.


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

Haven't watched WWE in awhile been mostly watching Indy feds lately. Decided to see what was up tonight and I am honestly embarrassed to be called a wrestling fan, JR and Michael Cole debating blogs are you serious? Feels like I havent missed much since the last time I watched.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

1992 RR match is the best one ever.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

1992 rumble :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

A couple of observations about that match.

1. Perez Hilton's appearance was completely pointless. Completely the wrong demographic. Didn't anyone realise that?
2. The Bella twins have the worst attire in the WWE. Hands down.
3. Why was Alicia Fox even out there? She did literally nothing.
4. Kelly Kelly's finisher must legitimately be a roll-up. Where is the kayfabe intelligence of her opponents? To continually be beaten by a move that is supposed to surprise your opponent is retarded. They must just come to expect it now.

Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The greatest Rumble of all time. Period. No other opinion matters.

Flair was GOD in this match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Mr. Belding from Saved By The Bell?


Possibly.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That lasted about as long as I would with a Bella...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, Ric Flair was old in 1992.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Guest celebrities NEED to go.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

92' rumble OH MAN, ain't watched that in some time.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey look! Ric Flair AND Hulk Hogan on WWE programming!

They're getting more viewers right now than they've ever had on TNA


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't wait for the Rumble match.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good ol days


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, they've really been showing a lot of Flair footage lately. 
Is he coming back to WWE???


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

This show sucks without del rio and ricardo


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Heenan's commentary was amazing during the 92 Rumble.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Little Jimmy!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember when I said that this image will change drastically come the Rumble and the Elimination Chamber?










Yeah it's happening.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! Just got caught up on Raw. The first 45 minutes were about as good as you can get. 

Ziggler - Foley segment was fucking brilliant. Punk and Laurinaitis had some good lines as well. Nice to see Ziggler getting some good heat and showing off his mic skills in that one. Good backstage segment, and Jericho was hilarious. So simple, yet great. Swagger winning the US Title was pretty good, as I've grown way tired of Ryder. And now, showing off the best Rumble match in history? GOLD.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

well despite being mostly a pile of shit nothing can ruin this episode now Ryder lost the title :flip


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

HE'S A GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD R-TRUTH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth on martin Luther king day.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

10cc of little jimmes

STAT!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TRUTH!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

BETTA NOT BE NO SPIDA'S!!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

LIL JIMMY


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

is flair gonna be there when horsemen are initiated? i figured he would be mia since he is with TNA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, time for crazy R-Truth talk.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool to see the Saved By The Bell Principal in the crowd. I guess Punk will have the match ruined tonight once it's just him, Jericho, and Otunga left while the other three are just fighting ringside with each other.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#BARRETTBARRAGE


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

#BarretBarrage


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE should get rid of the braids or whatever they're called. Just have short hair.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Right on cue.... and Raw was just starting to get good. And then this no-talent excuse for anything entertaining or understandable shows up. Ahh, he's from Charlotte. that makes sense


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Go Barrett.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

"Edgycated"

Fuck outta here, Cole.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, they've really been showing a lot of Flair footage lately.
> Is he coming back to WWE???


For the HOF.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol real name


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Barret is going to win the Rumble.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck you wade


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Face Truth sucks


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

wade barrett is a weirdo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cole annoys the crap out of me, honestly...and so does Lawler.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

THE BARRETT BARRADGE!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

well this episode just got better


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That old git. :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

"My name is Wade Barrett"

If that is your real name, Stu Bennett...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been a Barrett fan since NXT


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao it's fucking embarrasing when Barrett shouts 'BOOOOOOM'.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

#Vanillagiant

Get off my screen Wade


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Truth is awesome*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wtf is Barrett wearing?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barrett. . ."


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

R Truth you dirty racist.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is Wade wearing olive decal drawers out there for?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes WWE. Lets make fun of people with accents.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So at my parent's place four Xmas my older brother saw Wade Barrett and laughed hysterically at the fact that his tights say "Wade" on them.

I kind of realized how ridiculously stupid that is....


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

How someone could call R Truth entertaining, funny, or even pretend to understand a sentence he says, idk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

jerseysfinest said:


> Heenan's commentary was amazing during the 92 Rumble.


Brain is amazing, period.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Truth is so done. Like, he is so not clicking anymore.

BTW, watch Ric Flair be a surprise entrant and fuck TNA right in the ass.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate Face Crazy Truth. He sucks.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOVE BARRETT!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wade Barrett is amazing on the mic. He needs more mic time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't what me, ok what me R-Truth is hilarious


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO R-Truth is awesome


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol governor


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't WHAT me, ok, WHAT me.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Troof is too awesome!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

wanna axe you

ysomadwade

ok what me!

RTruth is still gold

SLIDESHOW!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Wade Barrett's epic trunks :lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

R-truth is great. LMAO


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

R Truth is a pedo


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

truth is killing me right now :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

i bet wade wants to laugh his fucking ass off


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

sorry but wade barrets wang is about 3 seconds from being out with these shorts my god


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've said it before and I will say it again, R Truth's gimick does not work as a face!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Barrett's like "WTF?"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL TROOF!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

R Truth = Pure Gold!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Bubz said:


> :lmao it's fucking embarrasing when Barrett shouts 'BOOOOOOM'.


:'\ poor dude. he wants pyro but can't get it.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Truth owning Barrett in this promo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

R Truth rode the teacups 106 times in a row at Disneyland.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truth is my black hero


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at these pictures.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

These pictures are nothing but epic win!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

That photo of R Trith in Disney Land oozes of swag!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love Truth, man.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

THIS IS GREAT!!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Truth is still funny but damn heel crazy was comedy gold.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is so stupid. :lmao I love him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Truth is so done. Like, he is so not clicking anymore.


R-Truth's gimmick as a face doesn't work. And people don't even cheer him, despite trying to pander.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL "I don't even know if that's PG"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay, that PG line was funny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LMAOOOOOOOOOO :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

HE DOESNT KNOW IF THAT'S PG!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha, good one R Truth!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I don't even know if that's PG!" 

LOL! That was a good line, especially since I had just made a fallo


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

That was so stupid, until the PG line. Well played.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Truth :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

haha truth is golden


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Truth. Him and his crackly tale.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't even know if that's pg!:lmao:lmao:lmao

If you're against this, then wow.:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Promo of the year.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Legit lol'd @ 'I don't even know if that's PG!'


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

'THE GREAT WHITE'


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"I DONT EVEN KNOW IF THATS PG" LOL


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sigh... here comes a tag team match


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

TOO MANY LIMES !!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

TAG MATCH


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha this is great. R Truth is awesome. Barett rocks too. Truth needs new music. 

HOLD ON PLAYA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TAG MATCH PLAYA


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You know what is coming


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TEDDY LONG


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wheres teddy for the tag match


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

tag team match


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Teddy here to make his tag team match...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is stupid.

It would have been funny if the pictures WEREN'T really Mickey and Minney


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao hold on playa!*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That's definitely not PG :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Tag Team Match Teddy


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Tag Match coming.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Arrive, tag match, leave.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

TAGTEAM!!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy fuck. I mark for Teddy Long.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wonder what's coming here.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

TAG TEAM MATCH!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Arrive tag team holla holla


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

tag team match time


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

No tag match, Teddy?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Tedy "Tag Match" Long


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No tag team match? Wow, I'm shocked.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Arrive tag - tag match - leave.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TAG TEAAAAAAM MATCH


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad Teddy explained why he was there, because I wouldn't have accepted his presence otherwise.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

T-Lo didn't troll with a tag match, holy shit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Power_T said:


> Right on cue.... and Raw was just starting to get good. And then this no-talent excuse for anything entertaining or understandable shows up. *Ahh, he's from Charlotte. that makes sense*


Because the deliverance state of Tennessee is a lot better, right? :lmao


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

holy FUCK ITS NOT A TAG TEAM MATCH... I CAN'T FUCKING BELIEVE MY FACE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I DONT EVEN KNOW IF THAT'S PG

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Highlight of the night: TEDDY LONG MAKIN' DEM MATCHES.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't get it. 4 guys in the ring. Teddy Long comes out....not a tag match? Is it possible?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wait this is not a tag match, teddy u on drugs?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

whooooooooooooooooa no tag match, teddy be trolling


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Teddy's just been promoted to "Over teh Top Roep" match creator!:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want Belding to just steal Lawler's headset, and stage a commentary coup.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tag match...


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

NO TAG MATCH? WTF is this


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

As soon as Sheamus hit the ring I knew Teddy would be next LOLOLOL


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Swerve!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Teddy just swerved us all


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the fuck is wrong with Teddy he didn't make his tag match..


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

well , at least it's not a tag match , he's improving


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol I thought Teddy was gonna make a tag match like always.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus lost to a midget in a previous over the top match. #nuffsaid


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Barrett eliminated first here

Barrett to win the RR


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So this is just a way to give Sheamus a win over two heels.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Y u no make tag match


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Teddy is becoming unpredictable.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

R Truth promos on MLK Day. Embarassing


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What is up with Miz's Attire. Blue and Brown, Really Miz?? Really??
Looks like you shat on yourself and then it ran down onto your boots.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK. Truth bringing back the dancing ****** moves.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Remember when I said that this image will change drastically come the Rumble and the Elimination Chamber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you're right.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Teddy owned us all :lmao


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

These servers suck...this forum would be alot better if they didnt crash every 5 mins.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Theproof said:


> lol I thought Teddy was gonna make a tag match like always.


swerve


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

RRWWE Ricardo Rodriguez: 
I don't like @ronkillings


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> Barrett eliminated first here
> 
> Barrett to win the RR


Orton returns at rumble eliminates Barret


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Holla holla


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo should throw miz over the top rope for trying to threat him like a bitch last week.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Teddy should have said, "I'll put Mick Foley in the Rumble, too."


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

R Truth won on MLK day hmm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

HE WON IT FOR LITTLE JIMMY


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Where is Ricardo


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE is always so intent on pushing their worst employees


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Truth wins.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truth wins oh shit, wait its Martin Luther king day.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoa...never saw Truth coming out on top there.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh no, he's dancing again. Well there goes my enjoyment of a good R. Truth.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This Raw has been really boring so far. The second hour should be a lot better though.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Face R Truth is still a pretty good R Truth


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Miz. One tough motherfucker.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Damn you're right.


Not really. The important ones will stay the same 'til Mania, Cody will either move up the card after losing it or keep it, Ryder will move up the card, and the tag team titles mean nothing really.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

R-Truth's face when he won the match had me LOL'ing.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Little Jimmies stood no chance.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG here's Cena coming to stick up for his boyfriend......


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Johnny Ace has been the fucking shit all night. Bravo, sir.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

dude on the Royal Rumble sign in Johnny Ace's office looks like Kurt Angle


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

you can best bet cena is gonna get a very warm welcome


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait... so Truth wins, eliminates Sheamus...

... yet Miz is the one that gets kicked, and Sheamus' music is the one that plays at the end.

I say C-O-N-spiracy!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh god. Cena is just fpalm.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena's about to get booed like crazy!
Those Cena sucks were intense!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Johnny Ace text's more than any human being I've ever seen.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

johnny got kane a cell phone now with free txt messaging


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao two Jack Swagger matches in one night! Holt shit!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Truth swaggin on MLK day


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena again licking Ryder's ass. C'mon, leave him the fuck alone and move on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

****** making Truth dance for that money again.:no:


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WWE has no fucking clue how to book. They couldn't book a shelf if they had Mark Twain's entire collection.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DWAAAAAAAYNE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> ****** making Truth dance for that money again.:no:


CONSPIRACY!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Michael Cain and Dwayne Johnson in the same movie? What?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Anti-Cena crowd!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Barnabyjones said:


> johnny got kane a cell phone now with free txt messaging


I always think Laurinaitis is browsing the Casual Encounters section of Craigslist on his Blackberry.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sure swagger_ROCKS is exploding loads everywhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the world? Wait, why is this happening?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Kinda hoping Jericho brings back the long trunks tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SWAGGER...AGAIN?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone just see that Albolene (or whatever) commercial, with the lady about taking off make up??
How old was that??:lmao:lmao:lmao
Look like it was a commercial from like 1993 or something:lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Can't get enough swag.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Swagger again???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

swagger wrestling twice, yeah hes blowing someone.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really want to know how many times they've thrown Swagger against Cena in the past year. This must be the 15th time by now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Swagger's gonna' get squished.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just what Raw needs-It's worst performer wrestling twice.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why are we seeing Swagger again??


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What a terrible show once again.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> WWE has no fucking clue how to book. They couldn't book a shelf if they had Mark Twain's entire collection.


What's wrong with this show exactly? Stop complaining about "booking" and watch it for what it is. Maybe you'll enjoy it a bit more.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zack Ryder was a boring US Champ. Switching to Swagger was a good move.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And people said Cole was subdued? Try again.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Just what Raw needs-It's worst performer wrestling twice.


this is only Cena's first match.....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> What in the world? Wait, why is this happening?





They don't want anyone to look too good so Cena has to bury him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Whath's my name?" 


And why is he mad at Swagger?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how they just put the camera on Swagger and let him shout ridiculous things.:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena is squash mode


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

swagger and cena do work well together in the ring, ill give them that!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena is being a bitch tonight.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Michelle Beadle watches RAW, I think I love her even more.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Just what Raw needs-It's worst performer wrestling twice.


But Heath Slater hasn't been on tonight.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

is cena embracing the hate yet?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ARRIVE. BURY. LEAVE.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Cena bout to 5 moves of doom Cena swagger real quick


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Please God, Buddha, Gandhi, Pee Wee Herman, let Swagger beat Cena clean tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena getting DQ


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena's getting booed :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

INTENSE CENA NO LONGER THROWING SHIRT TO THE CROWD!!!!

HEEL TURN HEEL TURN!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena not coming out smiling and goofy = win


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Your new US Champion


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No salute...Oh my.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I always think Laurinaitis is browsing the Casual Encounters section of Craigslist on his Blackberry.


----------



## phz (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena embracing the hate ?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


>


I'm not even sure if that's PG!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Awww Ryder needs Cena to stick up for him! 


That's not going to get him over.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> swagger wrestling twice, yeah hes blowing someone.


If Swagger beats Cena He is seriously sucking someone in the back. Winning the U.S. title and beating John Cena in one night would be absolutely insane.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

CENA LETTING THE HATE OUT!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Cena is serious! haha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice way to show off your new champ.:lmao
But I know it's all for the Cena story, so no worries. 
He's slowly embracing the HATE!
I LOVE this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Michael Cain and Dwayne Johnson in the same movie? What?


he is also in the New GI Joe movie, with Bruce Willis. WHAT!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cena embracing dat hate.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena wrestling like a mega heel. He's going to be fucking gold come after Mania.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is embracing the hate!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> What a terrible show once again.


Turn it off then you moron. Why keep watching just to complain about it on an internet forum dedicated to it? But I suppose WWE are the ones who are "stupid"


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

John is embracing the hate


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao Cole's commentary!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is the power of hate


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I always think Laurinaitis is browsing the Casual Encounters section of Craigslist on his Blackberry.



LOL. t4m?

Cena being srs tonight.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Oooh...I like agressive Cena. He could stand to keep that kind of attitude. Maybe a nice "destroy everybody" tweener run.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They couldn't have fed him Tyson Kidd or something? Swagger just won the U.S. title.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cena's taking liberties in there right now.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes Cena...


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Not enjoying this show whatsoever, by the way are we having a Cena heel turn here?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena embracing the hate?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

It's obvious that Cena is embracing the hate. Please stop complaining for a second.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> And people said Cole was subdued? Try again.


I was one of them. I should've just let the show pass before getting my hopes up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't make him madder!


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Embrace that hate, Cena. Lmao I love it


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Emperor Palpatine...er...I mean Kane, must be pleased with Cena right now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"EMBRACE THE HATE"

:lmao

This is actually awesome though...


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Cena is embracing the hate.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

embrace that hate cena


----------



## kenobi (Jan 3, 2012)

it's happening!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Angry Cena sometimes looks very rapey.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena's burying Swagger lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Lawler, you're so, utterly clueless. Please go away and don't return.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Cena just buried the entire US title divsion 

Embrace the hate Cena!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is this Cena embracing the hate or is this about the unspoken love he has for Ryder?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

All we need now is Kane over the Titantron going, "Good John, let the hate flow through you!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lawler is such a fucking loser. what the fuck. Talk about blindly supporting someone


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Curb stomp him, Cena!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

You did this jawn.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena...heel turn maybe?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

#HEEL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena's gone to the Dark Side. 

Give into your anger John!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> Please God, Buddha, Gandhi, Pee Wee Herman, let Swagger beat Cena clean tonight.


There's no way WWE would book that.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> They couldn't have fed him Tyson Kidd or something? Swagger just won the U.S. title.


That would have been the smart thing to do, so no, they obviously couldn't.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I know he used to do this to Nexus like every week, but now it's actually a big deal cause he's embracing dat hate!
Embrace it!
Embrace it you son of a bitch! Cause Mickey loves ya! :lmao:lmao:lmao

KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I know everybody is gonna laugh at Cena here but think about it......you'd be mad too if Johny L did that to your girlfriend.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I really cannout stand anything to do with Jerry Lawler, he goes beyond the point of unbearable.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing like a pre taped backstage promo to distract someone from beating up a guy they hate


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Why would Lawler say Swagger had it coming? He was booked for the match, Laurinitus is the one who made the match happen


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

was pretty cool to watch cena fuck that guy up.. just sayin..

Overall been a good raw so far tonight


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KANE!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena forget his Ladypants tonight. 

Then Kane showed up and his Maxipad leaked.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

strike me down with all your might and your journey to the dark side shall be complete


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> There's no way WWE would book that.


I know, but a man can dream. Looks like I might get another wish. Cena heel turn. Maybe I'm still dreaming.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Ignore what I just said, that was pretty cool and the best thing thats happened on this edition of RAW so far. Surely we will get to see Brodus next?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Swagger did nothing to deserve that, nobody forced Ryder to wrestle hurt.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That's what you get when you set off the pyro via satalite.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

If Cena wasn't facing The Rock in a few months, a heel turn would be believable.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena was like
bashdb asnhdb sd cfsd fdbs bsd cfnshzdfnhsnhsdb nhdb v
Angry


----------



## b3878609 (Jan 16, 2012)

poor swagger


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Meh, Cena acted like this in 06 and 07 and people still booed and hated him them.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

US title=BURIED.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my damn, Cena is angry!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The next step for Cena is to start killing younglings!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kane vs Cena at the Rumble should be interesting.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

brilliant


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, that was awesome. This is the Cena I think we all want to see. He needs to stay crazy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It would be funny if Cena ended up "rising above" the hate at Wrestlemania and beat The Rock clean, no heel turn at all. I'd laugh.

...and then probably cry.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If Brodus is next this is the best episode of Raw in a while.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice, make your US champ look weak the same night he wins the damn thing. WTF is wrong with WWE booking?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Just replace Swagger with Rock, post-Mania match.

Heel turn in place, folks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger hasn't even been the US Champ for an hour and he just got the living shit & credibility kicked out of him. Nice booking.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome stuff, good to see this "Embrace the hate" Cena coming to light. Was great to see him not be superman for once. Thumbs up!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know why they couldn't have given him a jobber like Tyson Kidd or something instead of the new U.S. Champion.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Swagger always gets buried when he gets the strap around his waist. They just didn't wait a week to do it


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eve makes me wish I was Adam.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Now that's the Cena I'd want to watch every week


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao Swagger.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> It would be funny if Cena ended up "rising above" the hate at Wrestlemania and beat The Rock clean, no heel turn at all. I'd laugh.
> 
> ...and then probably cry.





You just spoiled the ending for everyone because thats exactly whats going to happen.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, I guess now we know why they moved the US Title from Ryder to Swagger.

wk


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena was awesome though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Just replace Swagger with Rock, post-Mania match.
> 
> Heel turn in place, folks.


If they had someone who could actually replace Cena as a top face I'd actually believe for a second they'd turn Cena heel. Since they don't, Cena will go back to being a face after WM.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Michael Cain and Dwayne Johnson in the same movie? What?


What anime is your signature from?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

awwwww yeeeahhhh....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christ on a god damn cracker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

........got damn it.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Forum crash in 3.....2.......1


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

FUNKASAURUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FUNKASAURUS.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BRODUS CLAY!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god this fucking joke


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Funkasauras' girl has an annoying voice. Gah!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FUNKASAURUS!!!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Scumbag Cena. Feels some hate, still only has 5 moves.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

there he is


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Raw is awesome tonight!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE DANCE KING IS BACK


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This place just got funky.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

ITS ABOUT TO GET FUNKY UO IN HERE!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA. YES


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Pimp Hippo!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't believe this guy is over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Somebody call his momma!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Aggressive Cena is fucking awesome. Can't wait for his heel turn. Even if he stays face, this new aggressive Cena is great.

TIME TO GET FUNKED UP!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

here we go


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

I FUNK WITH THE FUNKASAURUS!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SOMEBODY CALL HIS DAMN MOMMA!*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRODUS CLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wha...the...fvck...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SOMEBODY CALL ME MAMA!!!!!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Best entrance music ever!!! No shit.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I love this goddam gimmick!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who are the dancers? I need to know...

...for science.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Oh cool. It's this dude."

Way to no sell the fuckery that is occurring right now, Cole. :lmao


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Best part of the show time.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

I just missed the Cena segment can someone please tell me what happened??


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Whos the fat idiot squashing now


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone make a gif of Brodus doing the Thriller. NOW!!!!! LMAO


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The Main Dinosaur Himself!!!!!!
Funkasaurus!!!!
FUNK IS ON A ROLL!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

HAHAHAH JTG. Lmao.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I change my mind about Brodus, this is the best shit I've seen in a while


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Funk yeah!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Cool kids do the dance with Pimp Hippo


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

A database error with almost every segment tonight. WWE creative must be doing something right with tonight's episode.

The Funkasaurus is loose! JTG about to be squashed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Am I watching a Heavy D video?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn forum is going to crash


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They are booing Brodus Clay. So much for that gimmick getting over in California.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

JTG jobbing? I was expecting Reks.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

nice seeing Cena destroy the newly crowned US champ. Whats up with the booking really


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brodus is so fucking ugly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh my God, the dino dance, holy shit.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Not feeling this gimmick.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

JTGs time to squashed now.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to see JTG is employed


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ JTG's "bitch please" face


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

So he's Goldust now?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

LMAO THIS FAT FUCK JUST LATHERED JTG ...


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn he reminds me of Rick Ross with that beard.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i want him to start coming out to different color tracksuits.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This does not amuse me at all, to be completely honest.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Jmodods (Jan 10, 2012)

Are JTG and the Ravens receiver Antwain Boldin brothers or something?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor JTG. :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh look, JTG is still employed.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

You know your gimmick is questionable when JTG isn't impressed.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually love this Gimmick in ring but the entrance...... just why?!?!?!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!

This guy is going to be a hit. Seriously.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

SHOULD I GET HIM?!
SHEE-WAH!
MY BAD!

How can anyone not like Brodus Clay?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wrestling.... not gay at all.*


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So this crowd is just booing everything in sight?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

haha love it she-wha?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Naomi! God damn, baby.

Clay is over. Kick boulders, haters.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Brodus Clay is gaining fans


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat motherufucking tbone suplex

Sexy as fuck


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Cool kids dance along with pimp hippo


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MATCH. OF. THE. YEAR!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

As much as I thought I would hate this gimmick, it's growing on me quickly.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Dat ass on Naomi


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok I admit this is gonna get really annoying if he yells the same things every time


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This forum crashes way too easy.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Very entertaining episode so far.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> i want him to start coming out to different color tracksuits.


He _needs_ a purple one, cuz the dude be pimpin!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Sheee-plex


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Wonder if we are geting a HOF induction tonight?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brodus' dancers make me lose room in my pants.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This is so lame. Only the IWC enjoys this load of crap.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Brodus Clay is the greatest thing ever


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

'Shall I get him?' :lmao


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Brodus' gimmick is funny but come on, the flow of the match was exactly the same as last weeks. Not all of us are slow, WWE..


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Wow, those thighs


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus Clay. The dude was Snoop Dogg's bodyguard. What the hell do you expect?

His character reminds me of Rico meets Viscera meets The Godfather meets something SO FUNKY AND OUT OF DIS GREAT GREEN EARTH!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

funkasaurus is awesome, crowd is a bunch of soul less losers who only mark for jean shorts


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm hoping Jericho does something great because right now I hate WWE and kind of never want to watch again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> I just missed the Cena segment can someone please tell me what happened??


He beat the crap out of Swagger and then got interrupted by Kane.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So Bryan will now heel it up with his "AJ report". Predictable.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SHOULD I GET HIM?????
SHEPLEX!!!!!!
MY BAD!!!!!
SHE WAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the F'N man!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Brodus has somehow gotten over in just 1 week


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> Wow, those thighs


...and Brodus claims another fan "SHEE-WHA'?"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG i love this cena.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> This is so lame. Only the IWC enjoys this load of crap.


you used to mark out for Mr anderson's comedy, Disco inferno, laugh at Eric Young's comedy and even enjoy Russo's swerves

you're no one to talk my friend


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I saw the first five minutes of 'Haywire' and it was fucking awesome.

<3 Gina Carano


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why did WWE do this to Brodus Clay??


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

this has to be one of the lamest raw's ive seen :/


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

meh, same crap, regargless if he is boring or hatin we see cena go over as usual, and then gotta put up with the fatfuckasaurus aswell. and at this stage Kanes not in the rumble which is bullshit, fuck havin a match with cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tony316 said:


> This is so lame. Only the IWC enjoys this load of crap.


Don't be silly. A good portion of the forum hates it.


----------



## New Jersey Iced J (Jul 19, 2011)

I have definitely changed my outlook on Brodus..I'm down with the Funk! In other news, Cole and Lawler are unbearable.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone else get the feeling Brodus is taking some of his stuff like his mannerisms from Colt Cabana? Some of the stuff he does is exactly the same. He's hilarious though. But how will he keeo this gimmick going in a longer match?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> Cool kids do the dance with *Pimp Hippo*


That is officially a new Brodus Clay nickname. You said it, and I'm spreading it. 

Pimp Hippo ftw


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

"Funk it."

Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Borias said:


> As much as I thought I would hate this gimmick, it's growing on me quickly.


Pretty much this. He's entertaining, and plays the gimmick well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why do the exact same match? *


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> This is so lame. Only the IWC enjoys this load of crap.


I'm guessing the thrill of your life is watching AE or Indies matches on YouTube.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why are they advertising Smackdown so much? When they had the live Smackdown a few weeks ago they didn't advertise it that much.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone else can't stand that Green Day song?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Roler42 said:


> you used to mark out for Mr anderson's comedy, Disco inferno, laugh at Eric Young's comedy and even enjoy Russo's swerves
> 
> you're no one to talk my friend


^ burned like a bitch ass!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

AJ is too hot to be hurt


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

aww poor little aj, im going to tear up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't like this blatant disrespect for The Belding.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

After what i had to endure in 2010-part of 11's IMPACT, the funkasaurus is actually fun and entertaining  (bring on the red rep xD)


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Fuck the haters this RAW has been pretty solid thus far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is a fucking pedo. Arrest that motherfucker. He picked her up at a school somewhere.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This forum crashes way too easy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh
"How much do you love me?" 
I get it now.
I see what they've done here.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Anyone else can't stand that Green Day song?


Better than fucking Nickelback.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Pointless segment coming up IMO.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Please, tell me the rest of you see Bryan turning at RR?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SHE'S 95 POUNDS! YOU ARE 500 POUNDS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ. She does look like Joey Jeremiah.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Do we really need to see this twice tonight!?!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Have they upgraded AJ's condition to life threatening yet?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

AJ going heel as well? Loving bryan so much, she risks her well being?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

MajinTrunks said:


> Fuck the haters this RAW has been pretty solid thus far.


No. No, it really hasn't.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"There's no need to be that reckless" "You are 500 pounds"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bastard?!?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

jesus christ at least make it look like he gave her the punch not a damn push, it looks so weak ffs.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL @ selling a push like he murdered her.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

AJ is hot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Show Snow*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love that bastard line.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't the backstage segment with Daniel Bryan asking her "How much do you love me?" kind of give it away what really happened there?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Bryan AND Jericho to turn heel on Punk tonight?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

MajinTrunks said:


> Fuck the haters this RAW has been pretty solid thus far.





Yep solid throughout. Not spectacular but good. If this main event lives up to what it could be it'll be a very good show. Looks like they're actually wrestling if DB is out this early


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Here comes dragon the GAWD


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

DEE BRY-YAN!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Show has always been one of my favorites. Very underrated. Great face and heel.

I'm digging Bryan as a heel.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

so reckless


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Daniel Bryan is a fucking pedo. Arrest that motherfucker. He picked her up at a school somewhere.


This is the truth. :lmao


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

u mean to tell me she didn't see a 7 foot tall, 450 pound man coming at her???


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan getting booed in California. He's over as a heel.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Peapod said:


> This forum crashes way too easy.


They need to fix that issue. It happens EVERY Monday night during RAW.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol BryanTroll!!!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

dat heat


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Doesn't the backstage segment with Daniel Bryan asking her "How much do you love me?" kind of give it away what really happened there?


Exactly


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Somewhere in Greenwich right now, Hunter is watching this promo and has said, "Steph, get me my shovel!!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Creepy midget Jeremiah heel turn come the Rumble.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Bryan AND Jericho to turn heel on Punk tonight?


thats what im thinking.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf 95 pounds?!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> They need to fix that issue. It happens EVERY Monday night during RAW.


...Also during PPV's btw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Daniel Bryan turning heel.

Why?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bryan's girlfriends have weight divisions.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Big Show vs DB doesn't work. DB shouldn't be able to hang with him at all. Dude had a chair and couldn't get anywhere, and we're supposed to believe he can hang with The Big Show? Yeah, ok whatever.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why do the exact same match? *


Exactly, it's a new gimmick. We should be seeing something added to the table week by week.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> They need to fix that issue. It happens EVERY Monday night during RAW.




There's a shit ton of forums on VS so there's not really anything that can be done about it so far as I know.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Difference between Punk and Bryan? Big Show would have been the one hitting the floor if he ran into Punk's girlfriend. . . 'cause she would have clotheslined him.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Striker said:


> I'm guessing the thrill of your life is watching AE or Indies matches on YouTube.


I don't follow Indies. I enjoy the entertainment aspect but there's absolutely nothing entertaining on Raw. I don't mark out for a fat moron dancing in a red suit. This show is for kids. I enjoy Impact Wrestling a lot more. It as become a way better product than anything the WWE offers.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan can cut a great promo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Hahaha

The crowd goes "Awwwww".


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao
Bryan is awesome! :lmao

This has been a great RAW!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Daniel Bryan turning heel.
> 
> Why?


Because he's getting heat like crazy.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Bryan's such a great troll, it's hilarious


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

dlb223 said:


> Better than fucking Nickelback.


I can't stand neither of them honestly.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

JERICHO!!!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

3 on 3 tag team match with five heels? Good job WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Bryan AND Jericho to turn heel on Punk tonight?


Uh...Bryan is already a heel.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan is more over as a heel than Barrett, and Barrett threw Orton down a flight of stairs


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is one weird ass team, in terms of face/heel dynamics.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Team Best Wrestlers In The World


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its Jeri-Troll!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Danielson is awesome.

Troll face Jericho is here


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Pyro was a little off.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Jeritroll in the house!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

COME ON BABY! YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> There's a shit ton of forums on VS so there's not really anything that can be done about it so far as I know.


Do you work for VerticalScope? If not, there isnt much that you know now is there?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

3 trolls vs. 3 heels


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why are you fools cheering :lmao??


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

LIGHTS


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

like 5 out of 6 people in this match are heels lol.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

HERE HE IS


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm sorta disappointed that they're turning Daniel Bryan into a heel.

Chris Jericho is out, time for more crying.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Big Show vs DB doesn't work. DB shouldn't be able to hang with him at all. Dude had a chair and couldn't get anywhere, and we're supposed to believe he can hang with The Big Show? Yeah, ok whatever.



If that's the case nobody should beat the Big Show, and The Great Khali should be undefeated and the Undisputed WWE Champion.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

the "face" team is FULL of THREE TROLLS!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MAIN EVENT TIME!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho's vocabulary: 
"BOOM! Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah!"

*intense stare at camera*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*C'MON BABAY!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ahh man hes back on them trunks


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd LOL if Jericho does his pandering and then leaves, not stepping foot in the ring.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Belding got fat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ecabney said:


> Bryan is more over as a heel than Barrett, and Barrett threw Orton down a flight of stairs


Throwing Orton down a flight of stairs is a babyface move.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jericho dissing the Beldman.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not the fucking trunks again. Ugh.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Trunks not Tights, definitely heel.:lmao:lmao

Absolutely love his trolling.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> wtf 95 pounds?!


I guess she been 95 pounds forever look at AJ at 0:22


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> wtf 95 pounds?!


*That sounds about right for 4'7" and 13 years old. *


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Bet he gets tagged in and just walks out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is he getting played like this for? :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There he is and he keeps the underwear tights


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

wait so who says jericho isn't a face?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Uh...Bryan is already a heel.


I'd say he's two thirds of the way there. The fact he's on the Punk team tonight and facing Henry on Friday means he's not quite completed his switch.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

He's such a troll, I love him so much.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Soooo main event getting 15+ minutes?

Cool.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jeritroll time bitches!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Come on heel turn. I'm ready for that Punk/Jericho match


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Being from the West Coast in Cali, it sickens me how Montell Jordan's song is being used for no purpose. Bitches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I appreciate that!"

Someone should say that to their girlfriend when she tells them she loves them. Just for the reaction.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That sounds about right for 4'7" and 13 years old. *



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Throwing Orton down a flight of stairs is a babyface move.


lmao.

They could tease Jericho/Punk tonight. I really don't know what's going to happen though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho to turn on CM Punk.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Come on heel turn. I'm ready for that Punk/Jericho match


We all are, bud. We all are.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Jericho in trunks=heel


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "I appreciate that!"
> 
> Someone should say that to their girlfriend when she tells them she loves them. Just for the reaction.


Shit if AJ was my girlfriend, I'd kiss her toes.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I was hoping for him to bring back to the tights. Oh well.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Jericho slapping hands with the security guards


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho still celebrating. Lmao.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Still celebrating lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He was pandering the whole time to the crowd? lololol


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess Y2J will be high fiving the crowd the whole match. LoL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Jeritrolling through the commercial break


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Can he please give Vickie a high five? Can he?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL!!!! HERE WE GO!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did the heels come out while jerichos music was playing lol?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Team Best In The World.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho TROLLING HARD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I legit forgot that Punk was the champion for a minute.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol them trunks


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They had the heels come out before Punk.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It isn't clobbering time, IT'S TROLLING TIME.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God bless you, Christopher Keith Irvine!

:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

heels with the jobber entrance


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dayum Punk's over.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> This is so lame. Only the IWC enjoys this load of crap.


Yes! The biggest pro-TNA, fuck-WWE troll has made his return!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho staring at everyone in the ring. WTF?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dudes seriously look at whether Jericho wears trunks or tights? Pause.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

God, I wonder how often Bryan and Punk even dreamed they'd ever be in the same ring with Jericho one day


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love Mark Henry giving Ziggler a pep talk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

6 man tag match, with 4 1/2 heels... :hmm:

Still this should be a fun match.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What a clusterfuck of entrances. What a tag team...Bryan, Punk and Jericho


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk is the only real babyface here


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why is Otunga in this match?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

3 vanilla midgets v 3 superstars.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Y2Gay.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seriously jericho is wrestling, all of ITBEINGS for his return to be in a random tag match on RAW? I barely bitch about the WWE but that's fucking bullshit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did Henry just shout shut up at Vickie?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

jericho and punk in the same ring

IWC explodes


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I legit forgot that Punk was the champion for a minute.


Kinda sad isn't it?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> CM Punk is the only real babyface here


It's a bizarre team. Almost a strange bedfellows match. Bryan's getting booed. Jericho is acting like a heel troll.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That had to be a botch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Botchamania clip!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> Why is Otunga in this match?


Someone's got to take the pin.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Botch!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Was that a designed move?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Botch!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> CM Punk is the only real babyface here


And yet he's still the biggest asshole in the match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Joseph29 said:


> Why is Otunga in this match?


*to take the pin?*


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

That wasn't a bad spot, for a botch, actually.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to see Ziggler's badass trunks are back.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Add Christian in this and IWC would blow their load.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Am I the only marking the fuck out at Daniel Bryan, C.M. Punk, and Chris Jericho being on the same team???


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Is Mark Henry no longer injured?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch Otunga pin Jericho and get a world title push


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm gonna laugh if Jericho never even gets in the match, but still celebrates after.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And yet he's still the biggest asshole in the match.


*:lmao that is so true!*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL at bryan playing the underdog face role in this match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is that suppose to be a half crab? Not sure what Lance Storm would think of that execution.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Seriously jericho is wrestling, all of ITBEINGS for his return to be in a random tag match on RAW? I barely bitch about the WWE but that's fucking bullshit.


Patience.....patience.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan trending! Who says he's not over?? Jk


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Striker said:


> Add Christian in this and IWC would blow their load.


A Christian/CM Punk/Bryan tag match would crash the internet.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

cool jericho is wrestling , oh and 5 other people too


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

You cant wrestle chants


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

I think a twist is on it's way...


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *to take the pin?*


So true and so funny


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Seriously jericho is wrestling, all of ITBEINGS for his return to be in a random tag match on RAW? I barely bitch about the WWE but that's fucking bullshit.


It's here for a reason, Punk is on his team, what better way to turn heel that knock off their beloved face champ. Wait for it...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Please tell me the 'you can't wrestle' chants were for Otunga.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope someone goes to tag in Jericho but he decides to high five some more people instead.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Am I the only marking the fuck out at Daniel Bryan, C.M. Punk, and Chris Jericho being on the same team???


Not at all!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

J-Coke said:


> Daniel Bryan trending! Who says he's not over?? Jk


LOL! He's over as a heel.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Crowd is still buying Jeritroll


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Somethings gonna happen.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jericho: "pick me, pick me!!"


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

A tag match with 5 heels and 1 face? wut is this.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

did punk just get a "u can't wrestle" chant ??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Wait for it....*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jeritroll hyping up the crowd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fuck the crowd is stupid. They should of got that Jericho's a heel during the first week of his return. Yet he's one of the most over faces on the roster.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DONT TAG BRYAN


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Bryan is so boring on the mic...holly shit.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho seriously looks like a child waiting to get tagged in


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jericho over as fuck even after the last two weeks. Amazing.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think Y2J will be tagged in. haha


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I find it unsettling that Otunga is in a match with Jericho, Daniel Bryan, and CM Punk.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jericho definitely is NOT wrestling in this match.
This is where IT BEGINS!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

ROFL. This is great.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

rofl. Jericho getting better every week


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

LMAO AT JERICHO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol yeesssss


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES YES YES!

:lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lmao. Jericho is too funny!


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Ring the bell? :lmao

I knew it...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy is definitely losing the title at the Rumble thanks to Jericho. Bryan is keeping his till Mania only to be fed to dumbfuck Orton.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jericho is the boss


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

The sad thing is, Otunga has a great "look" for a champion, and has shown his ability to cut good promos, connect with the fans, etc. But he's so incredibly bad in the ring, he's downright impossible even for WWE to push to mid-carder


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*There it was.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmaoooooooo


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jericho is the very best. :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

:lmao FUCKING HILARIOUS


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

lol y2j


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweet Jesus....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeri-TROLL!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao PERFECT!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YEAH YEAH!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Daniel Bryan looked confused. . .


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rocky Mark said:


> did punk just get a "u can't wrestle" chant ??


That was toward Otunga.

lol at jericho.


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao BEST THING EVER :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL! Gold!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeritroll strikes again.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jericho's the fucking man!!!


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao this is so great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that was predictable. Next.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

seriously i cant handle much more of this shit


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Holy fuck the crowd is stupid. They should of got that Jericho's a heel during the first week of his return. Yet he's one of the most over faces on the roster.


Kids.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

He's just so happy to be back!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Chris Jericho is fucking awesome!


----------



## noobzeverywearz (Jan 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hope someone goes to tag in Jericho but he decides to high five some more people instead.


Well there you have it.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

hahahahhhahahahgahahahaghahahahahahah I love that man


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

LMFAO! That's great!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bryan's expression was priceless.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Y2Troll is at it again!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan's face when jericho was leaving had me rollin


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Which crowd will take get the hint and boo Jericho.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Holy fuck the crowd is stupid. They should of got that Jericho's a heel during the first week of his return. Yet he's one of the most over faces on the roster.


The hyped up heel promos pretty much gave it away as well. Silly execution is silly.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my, I'm crying :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
That was absolutely hilarious!!!!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahahahaha Trollolololol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jeritrolled strikes again


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lmao Jericho


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jericho is awesome right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk looks so awkward pumping up a crowd :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I fucking love Chris Jericho.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Otunga is out of place


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk botched that high knee


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

for real wtf is this shit ??


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jericho needs to come back out and pin Otunga.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it me or is Vickies tits bigger?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Bryan limping


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

lol y2j


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MICK FOLEY?! HOLYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

FOLEY!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

FOLEY!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

lmao wtf is this????????


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Clusterfuck engage!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Now need a gif with bryan looking at jerico then the ref with a good ol booker "what the heeeelll" at the bottom.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well what's a trainwreck without Mick Foley.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

SOCKO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol Foley replacing Bryan & Jericho.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> So far, @IamJericho has the best gimmick since Sting hung around in the WCW rafters for a year.


"Fuck that, I ain't coming down. You come up here and get me!"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh no. Foley.:no:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wat


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

alright foley


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Foley


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho >>>>>>> Foley


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jericho should come out and celebrate when Punk and Foley win.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Foley in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nut Tree said:


> Is it me or is Vickies tits bigger?


*I don't know if they are bigger but they are cone shaped now.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nut Tree said:


> Is it me or is Vickies tits bigger?


*I don't know if they are bigger but they are cone shaped now.*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

SOCKO!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

RETURN OF THE SOCK!!!! MARKING!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think they're still writing this week's episode. We have 5 minutes to go.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BANG BANG!!!!!!!!!
MR. SOCKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my gawd!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for coming, Otunga.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Did the forum just go completely bat shit for anyone else?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr. Socko for the win!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

All the threads are gone. Damn you Jericho.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeritroll! I fucking loved it 

Ooooh mr socko im marking out!


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jericho should come out and celebrate with them (and the crowd).


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Who would have guessed this match would end in Mick Foley making Otunga tap out?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Foley is God. Choke Otunga out.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

It's really sad how a 46 year old, semi-retired wrestler with many life-long injuries is still a better wrestler than Miz or David Otunga


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Striker said:


> Jericho >>>>>>> Foley


Says the guy with Christian as his avatar...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Johnny Ace!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> Is it me or is Vickies tits bigger?


They sag like bags of sand


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Laurinitis did not let Dr. Robotnik wrestle?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

HERE COMES A SHOOT


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I seriously can't wait til Laurinitis is gone, he's completely ruined RAW, and I'm not even talking about his character. This whole angle just sucks without Vince.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, what did Otunga do to deserve that crap? And Punk's talking is irking my nerves right now.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

pipe bomb punk peeking out?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MAN UP!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

How dare he tell Mr. Excitement to shut up!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

And the plot thickens...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Go head Punk. Tell em.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where has THIS Punk been for the past 3 months?????


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

PIPEBOMB TIME PUNK IS BACK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You see this conflict between Punk and Ace? This is what happens when you bang the same bitches.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooh its worked shoot time!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Impromptu shoot, nice.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Punk tearing into Ace, awesome.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Punk turned the vanilla thing around


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

this RAW has been playing with my brain all night


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Did the forum just go completely bat shit for anyone else?


That happens when one of the wrestlers sneezes!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk is owning this guy.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

AWWWWW SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

PIPE BOMB!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PIPEBOMB ENGAGED!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk fucking rules, lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anybody wanna bash Punk now?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Who was it that said Punk had to break kayfabe to be good on the mic? Hmmmm.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, where has THIS CM-Punk been for the last 3/4 months?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punk is completely dismantling Johnny Ace.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*splooge*

such intensity.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I want JohnnyAce to punch Punk in the mouth!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk reminds me why I love him.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Now THIS is the CM Punk we love!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2J coming out please


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

...BITCH


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Johnny Ace just got owned to hell.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Well, where has THIS CM-Punk been for the last 3/4 months?


Letting the shit build up, why he only goes off the handle every now and then these days.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Best CM Punk promo in months


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

#PIPEBOMB


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CM Punk.. I knew the pipebomb was coming back.


Best Raw so far in 2012.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was beautiful.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Punk is going HAM!!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Foley trolling now?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

GIVE FOLEY THE ACE CRUSHER


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New champion at the Royal Rumble, Vickie will have all the top belts on RAW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I've missed that guy!
I've missed that f'n guy!!!!!

Punk/Jericho is going to go down in history for sure!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

yaaawwnnn... Punk's pretentious bullshit doesn't impress me.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Laurinaitis needs to shut his mouth, or at least "put a sock in it".


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Epic promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao He's trying to no sell it like a champ


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Johnny Cool*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

CM GOD.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thought Punk was gonna slip up and say "I'LL KICK YOUR FUCKING ASS" instead of pathetic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY about to snap.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ace is going to explode.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That tie has been adjusted all to hell.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Johnny Ace to punch Foley?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Fucking Johnny


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I think the naysayers are being too tough on Jericho. Yeah, it's predictable but look at the purpose, not the repetition. He's walked out on the fans and now Punk & Bryan which gives us more insight into his intentions and gimmick. Give something time to develop for once.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

:lmao @ foley in the back with the thumbs up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao look at that face on Ace


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS ENDING.

Awesome show tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Johnny is NOT pleased!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

That's the level of intensity we need champs to have. No, not just champs- all wrestlers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GET ANGRY, ACE!!!!*


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

JOHNNY ACE GREATEST SHOOT EVER


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Why so mad Johnny?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk/Jericho at WM with Laurinaitis and Foley in their respective corners?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy shit, he's PISSED


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

OH MY GOD! :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Johnny Ace is eventually gonna be replaced by Foley


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Must be Mania season, RAW is getting good again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Johnny Ace: Embrace the Hate.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Shouldve did an Ace Crusher


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LL COOL ACE*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He even looks awkward when he's trying to be mad.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

looks like everyone is embracing the hate tonight, oh how much i love you kane


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Funkhauser vs Foley, WM.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Let the hate run through you, johnny


----------



## b3878609 (Jan 16, 2012)

best show of the year


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ok LOL


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

No Kane on the titantron?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

MR FUCKING EXCITEMENT, JOHNNY ACE IS THE FUCKING KING OF THE WWE, WHAT A FUCKING LEGEND.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Just shake it off, Johnny.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Jericho is a legend among men.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

the sort of show tonight that makes you picture WWE when it was at its best

where the bad show was the exception, not the routine


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's kind of sad when Johnny Ace is the most complex character on your wrestling show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Things starting to get interesting again... that's a very good sign.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

John's mad bro.
and I think he screwed up when he said "WWE", sounded like he said "Yummy yummy E" or something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*If only he hit PUNK like that....*


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

ne1 else smell trips coming back now that johnny is saying perm GM?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

This raw was a clusterfuck but the ending was well worth it!


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

So much for Punk poor mic skills, need to see more of THIS version of Punk. Cant wait to see what unfolds in the next few weeks. Great end to RAW.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

One of the best endings since Summer of Punk!!


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Johnny layin down the law.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This was a GREAT FANTASTIC RAW yet again!!!
F'n awesome! Everything but the divas segment but that's expected.
Loved the past two weeks!
The Road to Wrestlemania is going to be a great one this year!
I remember last year it didn't have that feeling of a Wrestlemania road but this year I feel will be different.
There's too much epicness happening! I'm pumped!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WWE Reality Era: Embrace the Hate!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Johnny Ace shwoing off his acting chops...kudos that was good....wooot hat was good


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk is too much of an arrogant cunt for me


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

A surprisingly good raw. Good night to you peeps.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why couldn't he do that to Punk?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Johnny Ace and Mick Foley ending RAW is a bit out there but good show overall


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

'you're wondering if i'm gonna scroop cm punk?'


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ace is mad!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Great raw except for the Cena shit.

See this is a good wrestling show, not like that bull shit last week that every mark here was creaming their panties for.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That ending just made me interested in Punk/Ziggler. Not because of Ziggler, but because of Punk/Ace which is really what this has always been about. Great promo by Punk and lmao at Laurinaitis trying to go on a rant but running out of breath.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great Raw. 8/10. Good night, everybody.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting developments but still not a great show. Sorry, I'm not going to bend and praise the show just because you've been feeding me mediocrity for the last few years.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Shit just got real between Punk and Johnny Ace.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Star of the night: BIG JOHNNY


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Why does Vince even bother paying for the 2-hour time slot? If they cut out everything that does not matter at all to the storylines, all they would have is the opening and the ending of the show. They could just do a half hour show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I only tuned in for the second hour but I enjoyed what I saw.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

dare I say the best show I've seen since I started watching again... dare I say the best show of either 2011 or 2012. Glad I watched. Embracing the hate is actually a decent storyline to counter cena's 'rise above hate' mantra.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Svart said:


> Interesting developments but still not a great show. Sorry, I'm not going to bend and praise the show just because you've been feeding me mediocrity for the last few years.


If a show is good, it's good. There is no "I'm not going to praise the show because of past mediocrity".


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great RAW. I give it a 9 out of 10. Best in a long time imho. God I hope Foley is in the Rumble. I will mark like crazy.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Shit just got real.

Foley back in action.

No idea where this Jericho thing is going.

Larunitis snapped .

Punk put on a good promo.

Ryder isnt champion any more.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Funk man seemed legitimately pissed. Good job, funk man.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> If a show is good, it's good. There is no "I'm not going to praise the show because of past mediocrity".


I agree. This show was really good.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Punk is too much of an arrogant cunt for me


Exactly. That is precisely what I can't stand about him.

I think some of these socially-inept guys on the net live vicariously through him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

In my opinion, that was the best Raw in years. Fully entertaining. The only part I changed the channel for was Cena's match.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Really good Raw. It seems like they actually have a bunch of storylines in the making.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Great ending to the show. The rest wasn't great but at least it was better than the past couple of weeks


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Again, he can overturn the outcome of a match because Foley wasn't legal, but can't overturn the outcome of a match for a guy that wasn't medically cleared and which he himself botched? I don't get it. . .


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

things are interesting so far this year in the WWE.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk did good with this promo!!


----------



## b3878609 (Jan 16, 2012)

good show. i cant believe wwe has cleaned up there act. total turn around from 2011


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I enjoyed this Raw. Intense Cena is interesting in it's development. Just hope they go further with it cause his character has been the definition of a pussy ass pushover recently.

And why is Raw's entire forum cut into this thread?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You know this RAW was the best RAW in a long time when..

The Forum Crashes.
Cena embraces Hate.
CM Punk brings back the pipebombs.
Johnny Ace cracks the shits.
Mick Foley.

My favourite RAW so far.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Guess WWE just decided upon it's annual "really old guys that have no business being in a ring, much less given more time than future main eventers" Mania match.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk's promo was fucking awesome. This is the CM Punk we all knew was hiding somewhere for the past few months. Ace was so good after Punk left too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> In my opinion, that was the best Raw in years. Fully entertaining. The only part I changed the channel for was Cena's match.


Didn't see the Cena segment until Kane came out. But all in all, good show.


----------



## DevinB333 (Nov 21, 2011)

That last rant by the Executive Vice-President and Interim (but soon to be permanent) General Manager of Raw Mr. Excitement John "Johnny Ace" Lauranitis was great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The past two RAWs have been golden!


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> I only tuned in for the second hour but I enjoyed what I saw.


Watching Alcatraz? =)

I actually enjoyed the Cena part, really looking forward to how the Cena/Kane stuff turns out. It is highly likely that Dolph will be Champ after the Rumble, with John L planning to screw Punk, and now Swagger has the US title.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Really enjoyed this RAW, it was like 10x better than last week


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> The past two RAWs have been golden!


I agree.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Anaheim always gets great shows.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good ending but it couldn't save it from the clusterfuckery still going on in the rest of the show.

Punk, you're wrong. Ace has been the star of the show for months now.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bubz said:


> Punk's promo was fucking awesome. This is the CM Punk we all knew was hiding somewhere for the past few months. Ace was so good after Punk left too.


Yes! Maybe WWE have let him loose again

(I hope)


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great RAW. The end segment and Jericho both were fucking brilliant.

Punks last promo might be his best since June.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Power_T said:


> Guess WWE just decided upon it's annual "really old guys that have no business being in a ring, much less given more time than future main eventers" Mania match.


Hmm I'll take this over Cole vs Lawler. 


The show was pretty good. It looks like creative is actually making a plan for this year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

> he can overturn the outcome of a match because Foley wasn't legal, but can't overturn the outcome of a match for a guy that wasn't medically cleared and which he himself botched? I don't get it. . .



Because hes a heel and a biased asshole I thought that was obvious...


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Solid Raw. Good show


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

really really good raw. Loved the whole cena part tonight. Like he's border line going to snap and be bad. Love it and really fuckin happy they finally let punk do his own thing on the mic. once again he was gold and really made the last promo with him and then lauranitis was awesome. johnny ace was great too on the mic. overall great episode


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

CM Punk is so much more awesome when he's angry rather than smug.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

raw section crashed again

this is good thing, yes?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Great show, and really solid story development involving Punk, Ziggler, Foley, Cena, Ace and Bryan. 

Punk and Ziggler were especially on point tonight.

Loved Jericho, again.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Jericho could pull his trunks down and spray shit in half of your faces and you'd say how awesome it smelled.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I just wanted to come in here to say god damn that was an entertaining RAW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

2nd week in a row where the whole RAW Section crashes. 
WWE is doing their job........entertainment. Proof.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> SHOULD I GET HIM?!
> SHEE-WAH!
> MY BAD!
> 
> How can anyone not like Brodus Clay?


Exactly! Dude is awesome.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Cue obligatory Punk Haters.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mr Talley said:


> I think Jericho could pull his trunks down and spray shit in half of your faces and you'd say how awesome it smelled.


This post is funny because it's true.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I was fully expecting this to be a shit Raw and was surprised by one of the best Raw's I have seen in a couple of years. I just wish they would put on shows like this every week.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Who else heard someone yell "something something something shit something something" at JTG? All I heard was "shit" but I'm curious if anyone heard the whole thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk further cements himself as the greatest mic worker of our generation.

Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

pretty good RAW minus the Pere Hilton segment which I didn't watch, and the crowd was pretty good compared to last week. Really enjoyed the opening segment and the main event


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> I was fully expecting this to be a shit Raw and was surprised by one of the best Raw's I have seen in a couple of years. I wish they would put on shows like this every week.


Yeah man this RAW was fucking superb on all accounts I guess when you have low expectations something like this that exceeds it is pretty damn good..i wasnt bored once throughout the whole show


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Everything about Raw tonight was awesome. Even Perez pulling the Bella out of the ring straight onto her juicy ass. Great Raw, God I love this time of year in WWE.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

One of the best Punk promos we've heard in a few months. Dude just works better on the MIC when he has something to be pissed off about. It's that simple. He should never be the happy go lucky type. 

Overall fun show and I enjoyed it! 

Pretty cool ending with the Punk Promo
Good opening with the Foley/Ziggler promo.
Cena embracing the hate was pretty cool to see.
The Funkasaurous is a fun way to break up the monotony.
Divas match was meh but at least it was short. Get in. Get Off. Get Out.
Got a little build to the Rumble... R-Truth was pretty entertaining... 
Daniel Bryan on RAW is always a good thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

heck it was better than most of the PPVs of the last year or two because of charismatic characters and developing, somewhat interesting storylines. Oh.. and embrace the hate.. in 2012. Nice change of pace from the smiley, happy, flowers and sunshine of modern society and the PG era.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I really enjoyed the Cena, Jericho and Punk/Laurnitis stuff. 

Foley is kinda not as entertaining as he used to be. To me he's become an annoying hasbeen who just won't go away. But that's probably because i was overexposed to his awesome promos from the past and he isn't cutting those anymore.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr Talley said:


> I think Jericho could pull his trunks down and spray shit in half of your faces and you'd say how awesome it smelled.


+1


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Show was awesome, Ziggler's opening promo was great, Punk, Johnny Awesome. Everything was great except for Perez but that didn't go too long.


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay so Ive really not watched WWE a whole lot, Mainly keeping up with spoilers and stuff like that so I watched the show tonight (First Time Watching RAW since Punk's "Shoot")and was losing hope after the Divas Match, That Perez Hilton thing was hard to watch. I didn't like how they stripped Ryder of the title that easy. Im loving Cena and Kane, Cena showing his heel side and I have to say Im interested. Y2J was just hilarious I wanna see where thats gonna go and the Foley/Johnny Ace Segment was great, Despite the mic shot I liked seeing emotion out of Ace and WWE has me watching again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr Talley said:


> I think Jericho could pull his trunks down and spray shit in half of your faces and you'd say how awesome it smelled.


Truth.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I really enjoyed tonight's show, the ending was great and man am I glad Cena isn't the focus point every week, things are so refreshing and it's better this way until he turns heel or until Rocky gets back of course.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Good ending, everthing else sucked.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

raw of the year


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King_Kool-Aid™;10897264 said:


> I really enjoyed the Cena, Jericho and Punk/Laurnitis stuff.
> 
> Foley is kinda not as entertaining as he used to be. To me he's become an annoying hasbeen who just won't go away. But that's probably because i was overexposed to his awesome promos from the past and he isn't cutting those anymore.


That, and H has buried him on the mic continuously for like 10 years now.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

R-Truth was awesome tonight, I think him and Bordus would make one awesomely entertaining tag team.


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

Danielson still needs some work on his mic skills.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

MuffinMade said:


> R-Truth was awesome tonight, I think him and Bordus would make one awesomely entertaining tag team.



The Funky Truth!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Clay looks like he's legit has fun out there.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> raw of the year


It's only the third one.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How is the sight of Jericho doing/saying nothing viewed as awesome by so many on this forum? He adds nothing to the show and is actually stealing the spotlight by doing nothing. Isn't that shorting others who deserve a spot on the show?

Jericho has become rather boring, as aside from a feud with Punk, there's nothing left for him to do in WWE. He's not pulling in extra viewers and will be on hiatus again by Survivor Series.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Holy mother of raw*

What a show tonight, Why can't we have that every week.

Cena going heel for a bit there
Punk was amazing on the mic
Zigger was amazing on the mic
Truth was downright hilarious
y2j golden
Great matches and spots
The only thing that sucked was perez hilton was on it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

goham202 said:


> How is the sight of Jericho doing/saying nothing viewed as awesome by so many on this forum? He adds nothing to the show and is actually stealing the spotlight by doing nothing. Isn't that shorting others who deserve a spot on the show?
> 
> Jericho has become rather boring, as aside from a feud with Punk, there's nothing left for him to do in WWE. He's not pulling in extra viewers and will be on hiatus again by Survivor Series.


Patience... This is going somewhere. You can't honestly believe that he's going to be saying and doing nothing for the next few months.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Loved that raw. High points were punks promo/mr.excitment exploding for me. Although my 2 friends hated on punk and his promo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Didn't catch Raw, anything noteworthy?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Good ending but it couldn't save it from the clusterfuckery still going on in the rest of the show.


Yep.

It seems all it takes is a good ending for some people to say it was a great show. :/


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Brye said:


> Didn't catch Raw, anything noteworthy?







Watch from 5:55 onwards and enjoy.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Patience... This is going somewhere. You can't honestly believe that he's going to be saying and doing nothing for the next few months.


This.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

John Laurenitis da gawd 8*D

Great Raw, 9/10. Would have gave it a 10/10 if CM Punk wasn't such a douche.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NearFall said:


> Loved that raw. High points were punks promo/mr.excitment exploding for me. Although my 2 friends hated on punk and his promo


How can they hate on Punk for that promo?!? :S That was reminiscent of Stone Cold Steve Austin's intense promos from back in the day.



Brown Hippy said:


> John Laurenitis da gawd 8*D
> 
> Great Raw, 9/10. Would have gave it a 10/10 if CM Punk wasn't such a douche.


Douche CM Punk is by farrrrrr the best CM Punk! I don't know how anyone can't love that in your face intensity. Punk was amazing in that segment! Takes me back to ROH.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> Didn't catch Raw, anything noteworthy?


Opened with Foley and Ziggler. Foley wanted rumble spot by johnny said no
Swagger beat Ryder for title
Cena exploded and beat swagger up and Kane said he was finally getting the message
R truth had a hilarious segment with a 4 way match that he won.
Bryan came out an cut an ok promo
Main event saw Jericho walk out when tagged
Punk cut a good promo in johnny 
Johnny got mad and said he was fed up,then Hit foley in ring who had replaced jericho

Good raw, just a quick recap listed above


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Headliner said:


> That, and H has buried him on the mic continuously for like 10 years now.


HHH and Vince. Oh and Steph whenever she's around. Poor Mick always getting shitted on. Last time i found him really entertaining was when he feuded with Flair.


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

Is anyone else impressed with the way there booking Cena and Kane, Im loving Cena showing his Heel side so to speak Im really interested to see where this fued is heading so far I think its been well booked.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

dabossb said:


> How can they hate on Punk for that promo?!? :S That was reminiscent of Stone Cold Steve Austin's intense promos from back in the day.


I said this. They disagreed. I said it was Austin style, I was hated on for comparing them haha


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Patience... This is going somewhere. You can't honestly believe that he's going to be saying and doing nothing for the next few months.


Oh, I know that but aside from Jericho/Punk, there's nothing storyline wise he can feud with that hasn't been done or that would be entertaining as a heel. Jericho/Cena has been done to death and no one else is at that level. If he is a face, then thats different but I just don't understand how can everyone claim this whole Jericho thing is brilliant. What's so amazing about it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Great Raw. Most of it was enjoyable with only the Perez Hilton crap being horrid.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Brodus Clay's entrance is the best thing I've ever seen in my life. I NEED to witness this live. Right now.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

goham202 said:


> Oh, I know that but aside from Jericho/Punk, there's nothing storyline wise he can feud with that hasn't been done or that would be entertaining as a heel. Jericho/Cena has been done to death and no one else is at that level. If he is a face, then thats different but I just don't understand how can everyone claim this whole Jericho thing is brilliant. What's so amazing about it?


It's different than the usually crap you see. Plus it's hilarious.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Great show, I thought, best in a long time. 

What we could do without:

-Perez Hilton. No explanation necessary.
-While I'm all in favor of Jack Swagger obtaining success, the only reason he won the US title was to act as a catalyst for the Cena turn, which not only devalues the title, but also makes Swagger look like even more of a chump, which is a shame. I sure hope that the ends justify the means. Cena's heel turn could be epic, like Hogan at Bash at the Beach 1996, but if they do decide not to turn him, they've basically had Cena go out there and decimate their new champion for absolutely no reason. I'm of mixed emotions about this event, so I need to watch more to see how it pans out.

What was great:

-Punk cut another, what I felt was, awesome promo on Johnny L. Instead of just mocking him for being one of the Dynamic Dudes, he actually made poignant criticisms of the character-John is jealous of people like his brother, Road Warrior Animal, and Punk for all their success that he never attained, and so he traded in his tights for a business suit. Punk called him boring again, yes, but it got the desired reaction out of Laurinaitis because he snapped it seems. This has been one of the few feuds that they've kept on the back burner and let simmer for a while, which in today's age is practically unheard of. As a result, seeing Punk just annihilate Ace verbally and Ace hit the roof and attack Foley was entertaining, unlike the travesty that was Triple H/Punk, which came to a head...what was it, 4 weeks or something after Punk came back? Slow builds are the way to go for big feuds and its nice to finally see one in an era that's riddled with "X feuds with Y, beats Y after a month of build up, on Raw next day after PPV, X starts feuding with Z, feud with Y forgotten."
-Loving Daniel Bryan guilt tripping Big Show. The crowd is starting to strongly dislike him as well, which is great because he's at least getting a reaction right now. He's starting on a great heel turn that's very entertaining, I find. I just wish he was paired with someone better than that oaf Mark Henry. I'm dying for a Christian face turn and solid feud with Bryan, which ends up with Christian winning the title. And at that point, after Bryan has been built up more as a credible heel, he can start feuding with Punk. 2 Indy buddies who ascended the ranks together, and one has gone the way of the despicable heel who will use anyone to get to the top, while the other stays true to his roots. "What happened to you man? You sold out!" That alone could kick start an epic feud. Ah well, I can dream, can't I?
-The crowd was good tonight. They loved Punk, hated Ace, hated Cena, heck, even Dolph got a pretty decent amount of legit heat, and it wasn't due to Vickie at all, which is a great sign of things to come.
-Cena just letting loose and lambasting Swagger is a good sign of things to come. This proved that he can be a really dominant and downright scary heel that can steamroll any opposition. And he's showing the cracks in his Rise Above Hate persona, meaning he's starting to slip. If that's not a sign that he's turning, then it won't happen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NearFall said:


> I said this. They disagreed. I said it was Austin style, I was hated on for comparing them haha


lol oh god! That must either suck or be awesome being the only intelligent wrestling fan in that room.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

the music used during the Bryan/Show/AJ promo was comedy


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Austin on Punk:



> He's gotta ride that lightning bolt for another 5 years. He's gotta stay on top, stay edgy, don't compromise and be.. *he's just gotta be edgy. He can never forget that. He can't lose his edge*


He also needs to stay fresh. I loved his promo tonight, but he needs to move past the material he used in July and keep building towards something greater.


----------



## Yello Mit (Jan 10, 2012)

I quite liked pissed off John Cena and pissed off Johnny Ace. They were both surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is was the best RAW I've seen in a long time. You can tell they're on the road to wrestlemania. Cena embracing the hate near crushing swaggers skull, to Laurinitis decking Foley, it was a good all around show.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> Austin on Punk:
> 
> He also needs to stay fresh. I loved his promo tonight, but he needs to move past the material he used in July and keep building towards something greater.


Where did you find that Austin quote from? Was it from tonight?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

dabossb said:


> lol oh god! That must either suck or be awesome being the only intelligent wrestling fan in that room.


They were most likely trying to troll me


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Best fucking RAW in ages.

Why isn't it like this every week?


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Honestly, I felt that they should've let Cena crush Swagger w/ the step before Kane interupted. Cena is going to be a great heel w/ an attitude in a few months or even weeks.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

animus said:


> Honestly, I felt that they should've let Cena crush Swagger w/ the step before Kane interupted. Cena is going to be a great heel w/ an attitude in a few months or even weeks.


This. Have Kane clapping and simply say "look what is achieved when hate is embraced"


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if Cena is turning heel just yet. The point of this storyline is Cena overcoming the hate not giving in to it.

Then at Mania there's 2 scenarios.

1. He wins and turns
2. He loses and eventually flips his lid.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Because this RAW was pretty good, we'll have expectations for next week. It will be a massive let down. Then the week after we'll go in hoping for nothing and it will be good again...just like it has been going for months.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NearFall said:


> They were most likely trying to troll me


Well in that case Troll on Garth........Ok Troll on Wayne


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

dabossb said:


> Where did you find that Austin quote from? Was it from tonight?


http://blogs.thescore.com/wwe/2011/11/18/aftermathradio-interviews-stone-cold/

I'm probably going to listen to it for the 14th time later tonight. (it's that good)


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk further cements himself as the greatest mic worker of our generation.
> 
> Fucking beautiful.


the rock says hello


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone felt like Raw gm storyline in progress with mick foley ?




jcwkings said:


> the rock says hello


jericho says second hi


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://blogs.thescore.com/wwe/2011/11/18/aftermathradio-interviews-stone-cold/
> 
> I'm probably going to listen to it for the 14th time later tonight. (it's that good)


Awesome thanks for posting man


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

That would be awesome if Foley challenged for GM, Might be getting ahead of myself but I thinks thats what its headed for.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Also, I dunno if its been mentioned, but considering I don't want to go through 186 pages, I'll just ask. Did anyone see the fat balding guy behind the commentary table? I swear it was Mr. Belding from Saved by the Bell.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Great Raw. Probably the best in the past 2 odd months.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

jcwkings said:


> the rock says hello


For all the Rock just uses catch phrases, Punk's just ranting about the same topic over and over again.

You're holding me back because I'm not muscular, but I have personality. 

He's very good at it I don't deny that, but the material he uses isn't fresh at all. Same repetitive material.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'm not sure if Cena is turning heel just yet. The point of this storyline is Cena overcoming the hate not giving in to it.
> 
> Then at Mania there's 2 scenarios.
> 
> ...


Good points. Personally I think its better for him(Cena) to be heading into WM as a heel. He's going to be boo'd anyways so why not have him sneak attack the Rock w/ a chair or something and destroy the Rock during the Rock's first appearence on the road to WM.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

bmp487 said:


> Exactly. That is precisely what I can't stand about him.
> 
> I think some of these socially-inept guys on the net live vicariously through him.


*I think there is some truth in that but let people like who they are gonna like. I like Punk who's a real prick and I like Big Johnny Cool who is also a real prick. 

I enjoyed the show tonight. It was alot of fun.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> For all the Rock just uses catch phrases, Punk's just ranting about the same topic over and over again.
> 
> You're holding me back because I'm not muscular, but I have personality.
> 
> He's very good at it I don't deny that, but the material he uses isn't fresh at all. Same repetitive material.


Actually it was more of a "you don't like me because I succeeded where you didn't" promo tonight.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Dear WWE,

I know I´ve been a bad Little Jimmy, but if you could give me an intense Ziggler/Foley "No Holds Barred, Street Brawl, Falls Count Anywhere" match at Wrestlemania with a bleeding Ziggler standing tall, I would deeply appreciate it.

Yours sincerely,

Jim Force


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

second week in a row i havent shut my stream off out of sheer boredom. the punk at the end??? THAT'S the punk i want...and im still marking for the FUNKASAURUS!!!


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Actually it was more of a "you don't like me because I succeeded where you didn't" promo tonight.


You're close.

It's you have the looks and you failed, I don't and I succeeded where you didn't.


----------



## ohhudidntkno (Jan 5, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Also, I dunno if its been mentioned, but considering I don't want to go through 186 pages, I'll just ask. Did anyone see the fat balding guy behind the commentary table? I swear it was Mr. Belding from Saved by the Bell.


yes it was hes a notorious wwe mark


----------



## .opt. (Sep 24, 2011)

Props to the crowd in Anaheim. That was definitely the most hype a Raw crowd has been in awhile. I'm sure it helped that today was a holiday.


----------



## noobzeverywearz (Jan 3, 2012)

It depends where you draw the line of "current generation."

He's definitely the best mic worker post-Attitude Era, though he hasn't always been this good.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Good show. Good bit by Jericho.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Great RAW tonight, after the last couple weeks I've been feeling pretty down on the product. Best RAW to me in quite some time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I want the chatbox open for next Monday. This is bullshit.

Awesome RAW. Better than last week.

FUNKASAURUS is still awesome. And over as well. Tough shit, haters. Dolph Ziggler owned the mic and ring tonight. Period. Anyone saying he hasn't stepped up are being cynical at this point. I like Epico/Primo getting some TV time on RAW as Tag champs, even if it didn't really amount to anything. Sheamus was a beast tonight, as always. Daniel Bryan pulling off the 2012 version of the 2009 CM Punk heel turn is still great and will only get even better at this point. Jericho has been stellar since returning and doing the right thing. I knew he wouldn't wrestle and he doesn't have to. He isn't back to do thing for you people. It's for him and him alone. Deal with it. CM Punk. CM Fucking Punk. Like others have said, seems like he found his inner 'pipebomb' within him tonight. His opener part was good but nothing great but the ending part....oh my god, made up for it in dividends. However, the MVP of RAW tonight was John Laurinitis. Period. He was great in every way from trolling Ryder into losing his belt to putting that bitch Eve in her place to acting heartless to Cena to completely owning Foley at the end. Bravo. As I said, if Punk/Ace is booked consistently great and with nice material with heat to go off of, this feud will define both men's careers in WWE and for the WWE itself IMO.

Great RAW. Can't wait for next week. 

We now return to your regularly scheduled bitching already in progress.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok Raw when you compare it to the horrible ones they've been having throughout the whole year of 2011. That's not really saying much though. There where some entertaining moments, especially the opening segment but Raw still has way too many squash matches for my liking. I prefer Smackdown to RAW for that very reason. Also, the Ryder/Cena/Kane storyline is absolutely horrible. The one thing that really impressed me was Ziggler's mic work tonight. It wasn't anything special but he proved that he can talk decently on the mic and be entertaining. He's come a long way and it's nice to see. I can see him as a future champ very soon and why not? Jack Swagger was able to pull it off?

BTW, R-truth might be my favorite guy in the WWE right now with his hilarious promo's alone.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, hats off to Anaheim for being a great crowd tonight. Was hot throughout the whole show, except with some expected cool downs. I really loved the crowd interaction with certain stars and segment tonight, especially the opening, Cena's segment, FUNKASAURUS and the ending.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> I want the chatbox open for next Monday. This is bullshit.
> 
> Awesome RAW. Better than last week.
> 
> ...


QFT like usual!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Great Raw. I thought tonight was going to suck balls, but we got a good show. I only really focused on the last half, since the Lakers game was on(D-Fish coming up CLUUUUUUUUUTCH), but it was great. Punk and Ace promo was awesome, and Ace FINALLY got angry!

Again, great show.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Bourne to superstars. Push Kofi.

Pretty simple logic.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

gonna have to laugh next time i see people say bryan and dolph suck as mic workers after watching this show. 

good show overall. jericho is just incredible.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont usually complain too much these days but Raw tonight did little for me, Cena segment was great I have to say and Im liking the Funk but thats about it. Being that Im not a Punk mark and I cant stand Laurinitis is probably why tonight wasnt great for me, the US title means less than the Divas belt now and Perez Hilton on Raw is just awful.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Nice promo work from all the guys involved and especially Dolph Ziggler. He really does not need Vickie anymore and it was obvious when Vickie started talking.

-New Tag Team Champs Primo and Epico defeat Air Boom. We can all thank Evan Bourne's smoking session with R-Truth for killing Boom's title reign. The WWE didn't even want to have two title changes on one RAW show.

-Speaking of title changes, Jack Swagger defeats Zack Ryder to become the new US Champ. I don't know if this was a result of low ratings for Ryder's segments or just for storyline purposes. Either way, I like Swagger and think he deserves a title reign whether it is the US Title or WWE Title. Wish him the best from here with it.

-Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox defeat the Bella Twins. I could careless. I miss Beth Phoenix and hope her swollen eye is healed soon.

-R-Truth was entertaining in his promo with Wade Barrett. Not bad. I liked the "I don't know if that's PG" line too. Lol...The Miz and Sheamus join in on the fun and then BAM, out comes Teddy Long. I thought Teddy was going to do his legendary "Tonight, we gon have ourselves a tag team match. Holla" routine, but we got a battle royal instead. Interesting.

-John Cenawalker annihilates Jack Swagger in a match. Looks like Cenawalker is embracing the hate. He totally buried Swagger in this segment. Emperor Kane's plan is working. This was the only appearance we saw of Cenawalker as well.

-Brodus Clay squashes JTG. Somebody call my Momma!

-A lot happened in the main event. I think Chris Jericho's trolling is working great. He got the fans to want to see him in action and then got them to boo him again by retreating. I also believe when he finally talks, he's going after CM Punk. Daniel Bryan has been on fire lately and I like his antics as well. I felt like he was a heel when he was leaving the ring to the back with Mark Henry chasing him. CM Punk's promo to the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim RAW General Manager was awesome. Lots of emotion in there. Nice to see Lauritinis snap at Foley and hit him in the end.


----------



## Foleyfan1 (Dec 16, 2008)

> Anyone felt like Raw gm storyline in progress with mick foley ?


No because Foley was talking about wanting to get in the ring. If I had to guess Johnny allows Foley to be in the rumble. Either because he will say he was wrong for hitting Foley last week and is making up for it. Or he will make Foley wrestle someone to get in the rumble(maybe Otunga?) Then I can see Foley helping Punk retain the title at the Rumble and then Ziggler could run out and eliminate Foley from the rumble. Which I would expect it lead to a match between the two at Wrestlemania. If I had to book it, I would say Dolph destroys Foley on the Raw after the Rumble. With Dolph bragging how he sent Foley home for good and things like that. Then after the Elimination Chamber Foley returns as Mankind or Cactus Jack and hopefully in better shape.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Loved that raw, 

Marked for Swagger winning what he deserved, and LOL Cena embraced the hate on his ass, but Cena looked different on Raw in terms of his attitude and expression.Dolph cut a fucking excellent promo, and DB still getting better in cutting promos according to his role. Jericho now starting to look like he is on the verge of snapping, and as much as I hate Ace, props to his mental breakdown (Y). 

And man, Punk....PUNK, WHAT A FUCKING EXCELLENT PROMO HE CUT.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Bourne to superstars. Push Kofi.
> 
> Pretty simple logic.


Didn't they try that for a while and it absolutely sucked?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Again, less Cena than what we're getting lately, besides last week's episode I guess. Punk, Ziggler, and even Bryan to an extent, all got some valuable time tonight.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Good RAW, fucking good Raw.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Didn't they try that for a while and it absolutely sucked?


no......kofi was pretty good when pushed.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

great raw tonight, hats off, hats off

I don't like them taking the US Belt off Ryder especially to give it to an undeveloped character like Swagger. It doesn't make sense. Retooling his character does more for him than the US title can at this point. That's my only major gripe.

That and not having the tag titles change place on tv or at the royal rumble. Epico and Primo just beat them in their tag title rematch so I don't even expect the titles to be defended at the Royal Rumble. Sad. 

Other than that, Ziggler was great and held his own against Foley on the mic, Foley was great on the mic clearly better than anyone else tonight. Continuing the CM Punk Laurinaitus angle was great too. Johnny snapping was hilarious. Jericho trolling the audience was a great laugh.

Cena snapping on Swagger, I saw that coming, but I would've prefered just to hear Kane laugh at that point not cut a promo. A promo didn't deliver what an ominous echoing laugh could have. But I like where they're going.

Daniel Bryan is becoming a solid heel that doesn't know he's one.

I was impressed with the show tonight, a lot of energy, Fuck Cole for the Pujols mention though.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I think this could be a weekly thing...

*The Good:*

- That ending segment. Woah. One of the best promos from Punk since the shoot. Ace wasn't half bad either. It's using the Austin vs McMahon formula, but this may struggle in the long run as Ace isn't at all as charismatic as McMahon. I look forward to see where this is going.

- Ziggler managing to get heat by ripping on Foley at the beginning. He pushed all the right buttons and used all the right words like 'has-been', 'out-of-shape' and 'glorified stuntman'. I think a win over Foley at WrestleMania could be want Ziggler needs to become a mainstay on the main event scene.

- Jeritroll is at it again. The crowd were popping like mad for Jericho to get the hot tag and when he finally walk out on them, he got himself a nice amount of boos. I think his plan could be working out.

- That main event, although illogical, was very fun. From Bryan's cowardice against the World's Strongest Man, Jericho's walk-out and Foley's involvement, it was very entertaining.

*The Bad:*

- Perez Hilton may be working an angle for WrestleMania, and worse, WWE are pushing him as a face. Ugh.

- Swagger's US champion and what happened a few minutes later? He gets squashed by Cena. Hey, I'm not a fan of Swagger in the slightest but at least make him look like a champion.

- Kane and Cena aren't a focal point of the show but they are still boring the shit out me. I hope this feud ends at the Rumble.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

MuffinMade said:


> R-Truth was awesome tonight, I think him and Bordus would make one awesomely entertaining tag team.


*NO....JUST HELL NO!* :no:



Keep that Pimp Hippo away from Troof who's got a good thing going with managing(somehow) to stay entertaining(and I don't give a fuck what the haters say) as a Tweener-Face. :frustrate


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

There will be a Clay/Truth segment. There has to be because they're.................good dancers.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I enjoyed this episode quite a lot.

Foley, Ziggler cutting a good promo, Swagger new champion while Ryder looks incredibly strong, entertaining Barrett-Truth confrontation, great Bryan promo, Jeritroll, Funkasaurus :lmao, *Cena embracing the hate*, and the awesome ending promo with Laurinitis finally turning truly heel

It's really hard to find anything bad about last night's show. I had no idea it was going to be this good...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I didn't like the Funkasaurus bit this week simply because it was the exact same match we got last week. Move for move it was the same with a bunch of ****-eroticism thrown in just like last week. I found that to be weak writing. At least do a different set of moves.*


----------



## chrismcg88 (Dec 19, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk further cements himself as the greatest mic worker of our generation.
> 
> Fucking beautiful.


Do U ever comment on anything except how great punk is

Lauranaitis and Foley were awesome tonight too and Daniel Bryan is obviously working a much more fresh and interesting angle 

punk can't wrk segments alone


----------



## WhiteW0lf (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome episode of RAW... really enjoyed it, except for the divas segment of course.

Ziggler putting on a good promo

Ryder no long champion

Cena embracing the hate

Jeritroll

Punk pipebomb

Johnny Ace snapping


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I didn't like the Funkasaurus bit this week simply because it was the exact same match we got last week. Move for move it was the same with a bunch of ****-eroticism thrown in just like last week. I found that to be weak writing. At least do a different set of moves.*


I noticed that too, I see they're going for the Rikishi type feel, but I don't think he should over do it, anyways, that's just me. LOL did you see that man jiggle?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just don't see the entertaining part in Jericho walking out. During the locker room segment, when Otunga said it's you know who, and before the camera showed Jericho, as Laurinitis made the match, I honestly thought it would be Foley from the get go. Maybe Jericho costs Punk the title at the Rumble, otherwise, his character range is limited and whatever he's doing now isn't helping, either.

As for Broudus Clay, bring Rikish back and have them team up. R-Truth doesn't need a partner and definately not a laughing stock.

As for the title changes, with the exception of Cody Rhodes, none of the current champions have maintained ratings and aside from Punk, are being slowly jeered. From Ryder to Bryan to Kofi/Bourne, they all have one thing in common, their internet favorites. WWE for once decides to give the IWC something to enjoy and completley forgot about buildups and storylines. Bryan may have a good thing with his potential heel turn. Ryder will never surpass mid card status and while I do like AirBoom, as a tag team, they won't surpass midcard, however, Kofi has potential to obtain main event status. Basically, the tag division is fucked, having only 3 legit teams and as for current champions, Cody Rhodes & Punk have the most potential of being the faces of the company in the future.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Truth was funny as hell, punk owned johnny ace on the mic, loved the part where johnny ace freaked out, and Jeritroll is at it again. Pretty damn good Raw. Two negatives though were Ryder losing the belt and no Kane in person this week.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder what will happen when he drop the jeritroll gimmick?

Will we be back with suit heel Jericho? 

Or is he going to have a different heel persona.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I figured it out.

John Cena = Batman
Zack Ryder = Robin
Kane = Bane
Eve Torres = Batgirl

I win.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Great episode, Cena snapping was a highlight as was Punk's rant at the end of the show.

but...



FOLEY IS A GOD AMONGST MEN!


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL. I totally enjoyed Raw this week after last weeks travesty. This was a solid show.

The tag team match was short but fun.

Battle Royal bit was cool

Zack Ryder lost the US championship, interested to see what happens now

Cena finally snapped even if it was on a heel. I swear to God, I aint seen that look since he was the Dr of Thugonomics back when he started

Johnny Ace is comedy gold. He stole the show, I was laughing throughout his rant


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> There will be a Clay/Truth segment. There has to be because they're.................good dancers.


yeah I know it's coming.....and when it does, I'll be going.....to the bathroom to vomit.







Winning™ said:


> I figured it out.
> 
> John Cena = Batman
> Zack Ryder = Robin
> ...


Truth = The Joker? Riddler? A combo of both?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I was there live and IMO here were the loudest reactions in order for faces:
Cena..Punk....Foley..............Ryder...Sheamus/Truth

Cena Punk and Foley were getting loud pops, especially during Foley's promo. Crowd was suber pro Cena

Both Ziggler and Barrett got good heat.

BTW, was Laurinatius' promo with Foley at the end of the show televised? Because He said he was going to screw Punk. It was right around when it ends, so I wasn't sure if it was still on the air. 

Edit: Clay was over as shit. He was hilarious. Best thing I saw live. Crowd as loving Punk's promo. Lol and Riley got jobbed out to Mahal. Overall, it was A GREAT FUCKING TIME. And I'm happy to read on here that you guys are actually praising the Anaheim crowd. Every time I'm here its: WORST CROWDDD EVAAA. Gives me a little bit of grin. Am I forgetting something? oh well. Great time...

Also dark match was Kane vs Cena. Kane destroyed Cena all match and then got himself DQed with a chairshot. He then chokeslammed him, left and came back to do the tombstone. Cena countered to an FU and crowd went crazy. Gotta say I don't like Cena but the man is electric in the arena. It made me want to cheer for him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Joker? As if Truth is Cena's equal. HA!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I just get that eerie feeling because not once has Punk acknowledged Jericho in anyway gonna make the surprise screw job so much better for me.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Great episode, the second hour was a lot better than the first.

I have to admit, although it's a bit pathetic....when the lights went out in the arena before Jericho's entrance all I could think back to was The Rock's return in the same arena last year. I was quietly hoping to hear "If ya smellll...." even though it would've made no sense lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

admiremyclone said:


> Great episode, the second hour was a lot better than the first.
> 
> I have to admit, although it's a bit pathetic....when the lights went out in the arena before Jericho's entrance all I could think back to was The Rock's return in the same arena last year. I was quietly hoping to hear "If ya smellll...." even though it would've made no sense lol.


LOL I missed the part where Jericho was added to the match, so I was wondering what the hell was going on.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*This is the Raw I want to see*

The quality of this weeks Raw was really really great. Well, promo wise anyway.

1. Ziggler aced on the mic.
2. Truth bein funny as hell.
3. Cena showed a little bit more of his hatred towards Swagger.
4. Jericho turning off the lights and set his jacket on.
5. Jericho walking out was one of the funniest moments in a very very long time.
6. CM Punk finally showed he can ace on the mic.
7. Johnny Ace´s Rant was also hilarious.

and yeah

8. The booin of Perez Hilton was also funny.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Finally, we get a show worth talking about. Cena is embracing the hate. When he turns heel he's going to tear shit up. I can't wait. He looked fucking badass during that segment. They are building this wonderfully. When Rocky gets back this is going to get white hot. Jeritroll made me :lmao when he flicked out the light lol. Brilliant. The Punk stuff is of course the talking point. Great stuff from him and he was finally able to go back to his roots. Consider me interested in the title match at the Rumble now and also hyped for next weeks Raw. 

Great show.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Raw, let's hope it will be like yesterday every week, at least until WM. 

Jericho trolling, Foley, Punk promo, Johnny promo, that goof ryder losing the title, cena beatdown... All very good.

Keyword: intensity. That's what the show needs most with the current roster.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> Great Raw, let's hope it will be like yesterday every week, at least until WM.
> 
> Jericho trolling, Foley, Punk promo, Johnny promo, that goof ryder losing the title, cena beatdown... All very good.
> 
> Keyword: intensity. That's what the show needs most with the current roster.


Yeah, this Raw was great. If they hold this up it would make me a very happy man.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

EMBRACE THE HATE CENA!!! great Raw and Teddy Long making history not making a Tag Team match XD also Truth was on fire "I don't even know if that's PG got me rolling" and him winning the Battle Royal completely out of nowhere, also Punk and Laurinitis is just whooo shit just got real


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

1 Ziggler did not ace on the mic
2 Truth lost his funny edge when he turned face again.
3 Marked a little for Cena i like his agressive side and i fully hope they turn him heel but i think they won't they just satisfying everone for a couple of weeks
4 Jericho meh , he's Jeritroll right now and it gets annoying. He's still a heel and probably will feud with Punk. I think he did okay on Raw...
5 Cm Punk finally showed he can ace on the mic ? Okay then , bend your head down so i can smack it.
6 I agree on Johny Ace he did good tonight.

Overall Raw was for me a 6
There was no need for Daniel Bryan to be there , the focus point was totally on Jericho when he left. I do think it's awesome that they paired Bryan , Punk and Jericho in one team.
Raw is and has been a clusterfuck the last couple of months , stories leading to nothing , pushes that don't make any sense and blabla...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Kane must have been very pleased with the amount of hate that was showcased on this show.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I didn't like the Funkasaurus bit this week simply because it was the exact same match we got last week. Move for move it was the same with a bunch of ****-eroticism thrown in just like last week. I found that to be weak writing. At least do a different set of moves.*


It surprised me too that he did the exact same moves, and the match was almost identical. It's probably their strategy, I just don't understand why. Next week he definitely needs to have a longer match, incorporate the fans more and do different stuff. He's capable.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Huh, so I hadn't watched Raw in awhile because it had been boring me... but all in all it was a solid night. I think it got off to a shitty start... The opening promo with Foley was just too wishy washy for me and Punk was kind of suckin on the mic early on.... Ziggler did well enough though (which I'm surprised to say, because I hate Ziggler) to make it watchable. 

Everything after that though (or at least after the divas match) was solid. I'm psyched to see Cena finally get a character change (at least momentarily). I can imagine a new Brock Lesnar-like character. Just play a monster heel that crushes everybody. I won't mind seeing him squash people if he's that kind of character. I really don't want this to end with Cena beating Kane and "overcoming the odds" yet again... ffs wwe, do something different PLEASE. I'm counting on this one. ---- As a side note, I'm glad Swagger got his ass jobbed to hell tonight. He won the title over an "injured" Zack Ryder and squashing him afterwards was a good way to please the crowd.

I also think Daniel Bryan delivered a great little promo there about Big Show. He seems a lot more comfortable now than he did a month or so ago. Then the final match and promo was just top notch. Lot of mixing it up and everybody involved delivered beautifully, imo. CM Punk redeemed himself from that train wreck of a promo he kicked off the show with (as did Foley) and really shined goin at it with Johnny. In fact, the gm himself did a pretty decent job as well, if you ask me.

And then there's Jericho... Last week and the week before have really just been annoying to me... Honestly - I couldn't even finish watching the last two episodes because they were just terrible. Jericho was a big part of that... This thing he's been doing is just damn annoying and there is absolutely no reason for it to be dragged out for so long. However, tonight was better... He actually did something blatantly heel like tonight and that really broke the tension for me. Thank god, because he needs to stop trolling and just be an asshole like we all want.

So yeah, I was pleasantly surprised. I can't wait to see what happens at the Rumble. We're so close to Wrestlemania now and I can barely tell what to expect. I think a lot of shit's gunna get stirred up over the next month or so.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> It surprised me too that he did the exact same moves, and the match was almost identical. It's probably their strategy, I just don't understand why. Next week he definitely needs to have a longer match, incorporate the fans more and do different stuff. He's capable.


Dude, it's his second week with this character. Have patience. He needs to establish a moveset. Show off the character. THEN we get into the meat of the new persona.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*



Fact said:


> 1 Ziggler did not ace on the mic
> 2 Truth lost his funny edge when he turned face again.
> 3 Marked a little for Cena i like his agressive side and i fully hope they turn him heel but i think they won't they just satisfying everone for a couple of weeks
> 4 Jericho meh , he's Jeritroll right now and it gets annoying. He's still a heel and probably will feud with Punk. I think he did okay on Raw...
> ...


CM Punk can do better I know, but he showed more of the potential he has this Raw then earlier weeks.

Agree with Bryan, I have no Idea really why he brought up his feud with Big Show before this fight. It would made more sense if Big Show was in the match or something.

Another thing I thought of now thou. Ryder got hurt but not Cena. Cena didnt get shiet from that fall from Kane. It was like "le poof", nothing happened. Well, now Swagger and Ryder have a feud, good for them.

Another minus: Kane could have said what he said with some more enthusiasm. It did really sound terribly scripted.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jericho leaving that match and shouting 'YEAH BABAY' as he was walking up the ramp was hilarious and the second best thing on the show besides Punk's promo.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Enjoyed RAW.


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

dietjuice said:


> EMBRACE THE HATE CENA!!! great Raw and Teddy Long making history not making a Tag Team match XD also Truth was on fire "I don't even know if that's PG got me rolling" and him winning the Battle Royal completely out of nowhere, also Punk and Laurinitis is just whooo shit just got real


ALL of this. Your signature depicts nicely my reaction to Teddy Long. Rewound the "I don't even know if that's PG" part a couple of times. LOL


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*



FredForeskinn said:


> The quality of this weeks Raw was really really great. Well, promo wise anyway.
> 
> 1. Ziggler aced on the mic.
> 2. Truth bein funny as hell.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Ziggler just keeps moving on up. From the way he talked though- is he going to be in both the WWE Title match AND the Royal Rumble match? Would be a bit odd, though I suppose it would make sense if the WWE title match was up first in the card and he lost to Punk. If he's in the RR match then he is who I want to win. Not necessarily my odds-on favorite, but my personal choice. Knowing WWE they will probably give it to an established star like Orton or something, but I really want Ziggler to win it above all else, which is why I was a bit disappointed when I found out he would be in a title match at the Rumble as it likely meant he wouldn't be in the Rumble itself. If he'll be in both, however, go for it. I wouldn't be disappointed if Rhodes or Barrett won either, I think especially Barrett or Orton winning the RR and then the other winning the title at EC could set up a great final match in a longstanding feud.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

You forgot about the 'Funkasaurus'.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I loved what they did tonight and WWE has finally done something correctly for once and is very patiently developing a potentially huge storyline. It's only three weeks in so I'm not going to get overly excited quiet yet but things are looking very promising right now. I liked that they did other things with him tonight as expected. The segment with John Laurinaitis was awesome and perhaps it was a spoiler of a Jericho\Laurinaitis combo in the future that will battle against Punk heading towards WrestleMania. The tag match was well done as Jericho basically did everything that was expected but instead of going the classic 101 heel route of just simply walking out he actually tagged in and got the crowd fired up only to get there hopes up yet again. 

I realize these fans are Jericho fans until they die but anybody who actually believed Jericho was going to Wrestle in that situation is totally clueless and has no idea what they are watching. They kept things interesting tonight without letting it get stale or old in anyway, I'm looking foward to what happens next week and of course on Royal Rumble as well. Even though WWE gave us there standard 3 on 3 main event tag team match, they at least mixed it up tonight with a great performance by Jericho with every single one of his actions and also the CM Punk promo and John Laurinaitis complete heel turn and being able to get the audience attached to CM Punk and the whole Royal Rumble storyline.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

Agreed on everything except Jericho. I was his mark, i think he wanted IWC to hate him, but he failed to affect me, i just don`t care about his trolling, no fun for me, i want him speak.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*



777 said:


> You forgot about the 'Funkasaurus'.


Yeah I did, sorry


----------



## Olie26kv (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

I thought this was the best Raw for a long time, highly entertaining


----------



## Olie26kv (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*



Domingo123 said:


> Agreed on everything except Jericho. I was his mark, i think he wanted to IWC to hate him, but he failed to affect me, i just don`t care about his trolling, no fun for me, i want him speak.


Don't you think that's the point :stupid:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> Jericho leaving that match and shouting 'YEAH BABAY' as he was walking up the ramp was hilarious


Yep. Him leaving was predictable but the _way_ he left gave me a nice laugh.

Much better Raw. Probably the best since September. Some stupid scripted crap they need to fix but they got me interested in the Rumble now.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the highlight of the show to me was john cena imo, i mean damn if that didnt prove a heel turn is on the way then idk what will, but that was so refreshing to see him act like that, he fucking annihilated swagger. i really do hope this is the seed for a heel turn and not cena avenging his baby daddy ryder. but at the same time he wouldnt be THAT mad at swagger just for beating ryder clean for the title would he? (he loves ryder that much maybe?) and another thing, i dont know if its just me but when kane came on and said you're catching on cena, did cena kind of shake his head?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What did I think of the show, hmmm..First of all, seeing Foley...went nuts, as I would love to see Foley at the Royal Rumble maybe even in match at WM, maybe Wrestling Ziggler in a Hardcore Match kinda putting him over like he did with Edge? Oh my Latino Freebirds vs Air Boom, good match, as I wonder why aren't the Usos getting involved? Ryder vs Swagger, ok match not shocked Swagger won, as he needs it to be relevant especially how Ziggler is getting a WWE Title shot in Vickie's Stable.Hey way to greatness, join Vickie he has the right voice and you have great Wrestling ability=greatness.Divas tag team match meh, but my Bella twins need another color outfit to match their booties.Clay vs JTG, put him in the Ring with someone like Henry then I might want to go all in with him.I can see this character of his to really get over, World Champion over we will see.Over the top challenge, must of missed it somewhere, turn Raw back on seeing Truth smiling in the Ring.Somebody call my momma, Cena is turning heel, he is embracing the hate..haha! Maybe he loses at the RR, and attacks the winner..or something like that.The Main Event and segment again perfect Punk with his words, he is obviously reading my promos I have sent to him.Overall 8 out of 10


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

It was a more enjoyable Raw in recent memory I think.

1) FOLEY IS GOD AND SHOULD BE AT THE RUMBLE.....then Dolph had to come out and drown out the audience, guy can't even get heat without Vickie talking. Everyone saying that Dolph was gold on the mic :lmao he got outshone by Punk who just ripper into him and basically said what we were all thinking. Johnny Ace is quite a likable person, in the sense that IWC loves the heels.

2) Epico and Primo are still tag champs, awesome. Screw Air Boom......fire Bourne and well.....depush Kofi, no-one cares for him and the only time he gets a reaction is for the word "boom".

3) I COULD NOT care less about Ryder losing the title, yeah I'm a fan of Ryder but to be fair even I was getting bored of the overkill of over exposure for the guy. Swagger is the champ, no doubt we'll see him drop it to Ryder...again or some up and comer (Brodus?) at Rumble or some random house show 8*D.

4) R-Truth/Barrett segment was cringeworthy, thanks to Truth. FE his ass along with Bourne. The only good thing about that whole segment is that Teddy gave us all a swerve :shocked:

5) Yeah, I liked the fact how Cena showed a little aggression in his match with Swagger. He was frustrated that Ryder had to go out and defend when he was injured, and it showed just that in his match with Swagger (or Thragger as he'd pronounce it). The Kane Pre-Tape was stupid, and :lmao at the mistimed pyro's.

6) "SHOULD I GET HIM?" :lmao Brodus Clay is growing on me, match by match and his getting over a little which is good. 

7) Jeritroll strikes again, the fans, the iwc, even myself we all marked out when he was announced for the main event...but seriously come on he hasn't even spoke yet. Was there even a chance he'd throw a chop in this match.

8) CM Punk's (worked/whatever you wanna call it) on Johnny Ace was amazing, Ace finally showed some emotion. 

9) ACE is a dick and that's why his good at his job, Al Snow's Tweet on him was good "Johnny Ace is like a dick, beat them in public and you get locked up" :lmao.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just watching Raw right now and I'm about half way through it and so far it's been okay but there's been loads of poor decisions.

*Ziggler confronting Foley looking stupid, Foley was supposed to look like Ziggler was intimidating him but it looked the other way around as Foley towered over Ziggler and then Punk.

*Tag titles changing hands on a live show with no build? I get the surprise aspect to boost sales but then to not start a feud off it tonight, dumb-founded me.

*Swagger beating Ryder was good but the commentators really didn't put over Ryder's gallant effort to try and keep the strap.

*I did however enjoy that the Perez Hilton stuff was cut short and he even made himself look weak for the Bella's


----------



## lithium8771 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

Raw has just been plain fun the past couple weeks, with jericho, cena-kane-ryder, brodus clay, this is what wrestling should be not that serious reality shit. Everyone who said it sucks, well try just going back to being a fan or just stop watching because believe it or not, people are enjoying it again.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

JakeC_91 said:


> It was a more enjoyable Raw in recent memory I think.
> 
> 1) FOLEY IS GOD AND SHOULD BE AT THE RUMBLE.....then Dolph had to come out and drown out the audience, guy can't even get heat without Vickie talking. Everyone saying that Dolph was gold on the mic :lmao he got outshone by Punk who just ripper into him and basically said what we were all thinking. Johnny Ace is quite a likable person, in the sense that IWC loves the heels.


Ziggler was great. There is no shame in getting outshone by Punk because CM Punk is a brilliant mic worker and obviously Ziggler isn't at his level. Ziggler was getting plenty of heat on his own without Vickie talking, especially when he was insulting Foley.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Highly enjoyed Raw last night, for all the same reasons everyone else did. Great to see Foley, great to see the progression of the Cena storyline, Funk is on a roll, and great to see some progression in the Punk/Ziggler/Johnny Ace stuff.

Also great to see them let Punk loose on the mic again.


----------



## hedon182 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

great raw i though, entertaining start to end minus the daniel bryan update


----------



## BlackMagicX (Feb 2, 2010)

*Full Raw Results 16/1/12 *Spoilers**

I for one really enjoyed last nights Raw. I think it was the best Raw of 2012. Truth is over as a face, Clay is over, Cena is embracing the hate, Ziggler had a great performance, CM Punk is still a pipe bomb, JL is golden and y2J is a genius. Keep it up WWE. 

The only thing I was a little dissapointed in was the way Ryder lost his US title, im guessing there building a mid card feud between the two? Or maybe setting Ryder up for a Royal Rumble win??

http://wrestlingnewsflash.com/raw-results-16111

*Update:* After Monday’s WWE Raw in Anaheim, California the following happened after the television show
ended.

Foley stood up after the attack.

John Cena and Kane came out for the dark main event. John Cena defeated Kane by DQ. Kane used a nerve hold that lasted forever as the fans dueled with Cena chants. A small Cena comeback and we went right back to the nerve hold. Kane eventually grabbed a chair and beat Cena in the stomach with it, triggering the DQ. Kane’s music played and he left the ring. He walks up the ramp, stopped, turned, and went to do more damage to Cena. Cena stood up and avoided a Tombstone attempt. He performed the Attitude Adjustment on Kane to send the fans home happy.

Cena and Kane had a ramp to ring stare down. Cena posed as Kane left. Cena shook hands with
the fans at ringside as his music played.

Justin Roberts thanked everyone for coming. No
return date was given.

Source: wrestlezone.com


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*



Olie26kv said:


> Don't you think that's the point :stupid:


I dont know, if he want his fans to forget about him why he returned in the first place?


----------



## pyro... (Jan 17, 2012)

Raw was great excited for rumble now... Miss Orton though


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great RAW last night, Ziggler really impressed me on the mic at the beginning of the show but they have to get him away from vickie she was the heat magnet he needed a year ago but now promo wise he can get his own heat and she is imo holding him back

Loved Brodus Clay, I was a bit disappointed when he debuted last week because I was looking forward to seeing him as a monster heel but the whole funkasaurus thing is fun and he plays it well

The Cena developments were good, I don't see him turning heel as the new t shirt is also promoting the be a star charity stuff and so I don't see him going against that but instead putting out the message to rise above hate

The ending was great with Punk going off on the mic and then the Johnny stuff was good, looking forward to seeing what happens next

Overall a really entertaining show which makes me look forward to next week


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Very good Raw
Cena embracing the hate was nice to watch 
Jerichos trolling was epic tbh i expect him to eliminate himself in the rumble XD
Clay needs to do something after the rumble otherwise he will be extremely stale but i am fine with it now
Truth Barett segment was hilarious (especially the PG line)
Punks rant was just awesome


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnny Ace's end promo was sooo sucky but it's an interesting edition to what's been going on. We're finally getting some substance out of him, when he tells us that he'll screw CM Punk and then he clocks Foley. Good way to end the show.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

goham202 said:


> I just don't see the entertaining part in Jericho walking out. During the locker room segment, when Otunga said it's you know who, and before the camera showed Jericho, as Laurinitis made the match, I honestly thought it would be Foley from the get go. Maybe Jericho costs Punk the title at the Rumble, otherwise, his character range is limited and whatever he's doing now isn't helping, either.





NightmareInc. said:


> And then there's Jericho... Last week and the week before have really just been annoying to me... Honestly - I couldn't even finish watching the last two episodes because they were just terrible. Jericho was a big part of that... This thing he's been doing is just damn annoying and there is absolutely no reason for it to be dragged out for so long. However, tonight was better... He actually did something blatantly heel like tonight and that really broke the tension for me. Thank god, because he needs to stop trolling and just be an asshole like we all want.


My suspicions are that this will continue until at least after the Royal Rumble, at which point, he'll call out whoever it is he's going after (we all have ideas), and he's going to rip the fans. 



LadyCroft said:


> *I didn't like the Funkasaurus bit this week simply because it was the exact same match we got last week. Move for move it was the same with a bunch of ****-eroticism thrown in just like last week. I found that to be weak writing. At least do a different set of moves.*


Someone said it last week, and I concur. . . the reason it took him so long to debut? Choreography.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Was so much I enjoyed tonight it was a 9/10 Raw for me, near perfect only downer was Perez Hilton *grr*

Other than that a near perfect Raw and I dont usually giver any marks over 9/10


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*



Fact said:


> I do think it's awesome that they paired Bryan , Punk and Jericho in one team.



It's things like that, that ultimately give me faith in WWE despite being a [generally] jaded fan. People need to learn about Chekhovs Gun, it makes wrestling in particular awesome. Point is, they wouldn't have put those three guys in the ring for no reason, they knew the significance of it (particularly with Jericho and Bryan, due to the Shawn Michaels history both have). I marked when they just announced the match.

Jericho was an absolute don. It's really disheartening to me that I'm pretty sure I know exactly what he's doing, because I know that I'm the kinda fan he's targeting with it. Even leaving all the story stuff aside, it was extremely funny.

Punk's tirade was golden. All you bitch ass smarks might moan that it's just inside references, but you're just making yourself look foolish. Deivery and content wise, that's the best promo Punk has cut since the worked shoot, though I've enjoyed pretty much every Punk promo since then, last nights was just on another level.

Bryan's stuff was great too. He was so blatantly false that I've now got pretty much total faith in 'Daniel Bryan' now.


Rest of the show was decent enough. Cena didn't put me to sleep, the quick tag match was entertaining and had some decent tag team spots, didn't really see the point of Ryder losing the title but whatever.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

A good Raw, especially in comparison to previous weeks.

Great promo's tonight from Ziggler, Truth & Barrett and Punk.

Just has me worrying that they won't have anything for next week since BIG JOHNNY already said he's going to screw Punk, that would have been a good way to end the go home show.

Still don't know who the Rumble winner could be. Most likely they're going to go the easy option with Orton although hopefully that leads to a Bryan/Orton match at Wrestlemania which could easily be match of the year.

Jericho wasn't that bad this week , but the segment in the office made him look like a complete goofball. One of the best talkers of all time has a gimmick where he doesn't speak? Further how can this Jericho character realistically challenge Punk for the title?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

A near perfect Raw for myself also, the only downer being Perez Hilton. Perez Hilton was an eye roll moment I wanted to jump through my TV and punch him lol

Great Audience as well really surprised me they reacted well to everything.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

I know they are probably waiting until the Rumble but the 'ItBegins' shit with Jericho is taking too long to start, trolling the fans for 3 weeks straight isn't going to help


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

it was, imo, the best RAW of any I've watched since I got back into the WWE with punk's shoot promo. Best in 2012, probably better than any in 2011 as well. At least they through Hilton in with the diva's match and made it quick. For the heat he got I think he did a decent job.

seems to me they are trying to make jericho a heel among casuals.


----------



## BlankGeneration (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

More steel chairs


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Well, just now watched Raw on DVR. Punk OWNED Johnny last night. And when Punk made him flinch? Ha, he made Johnny look like a little bitch!! He tried to no sell it but failed miserably, Punk put him in his place last night, no doubt.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Jericho wasn't that bad this week , but the segment in the office made him look like a complete goofball. One of the best talkers of all time has a gimmick where he doesn't speak? Further how can this Jericho character realistically challenge Punk for the title?


Jericho winning the Rumble is pretty realistic in my opinion. Plus he will eventually speak when he wants to, hes just trolling the fans right now like a boss.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Best Raw i've seen in ages.. I can even forgive Perez Hilton being on it, because of the amount of boos he got :lmao


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This is the Raw I want to see*

Last night's RAW was fucking great. I want more RAW's like last night.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

WallofShame said:


> I was there live and IMO here were the loudest reactions in order for faces:
> Cena..Punk....Foley..............Ryder...Sheamus/Truth
> 
> Cena Punk and Foley were getting loud pops, especially during Foley's promo. Crowd was suber pro Cena
> ...


Thanks for the insight. Not sure I like where the Rumble match is heading with Cena after that report. If he beats Kane cleanly then it defeats everything. Crowd seemed pretty anti Cena when I was watching


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Really really nice raw.

Brodus clay is over
Punk on the mic was great
Barrett,ziggler and Bryan got heat
New champ and cena beating up the new champ was great

i'm happy


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Cactus said:


> I think this could be a weekly thing...
> 
> *The Good:*
> 
> ...


Brock Lesnar is more worth than you. THE END.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

In honour of Mr. Belding's presence at last night's show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow...that main event, and that ending. Holy shit, best raw in at least 3 years.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Best RAW i've seen in *overall* in probably the last year.

Everything from top to bottom was pretty good (Divas match aside but that's always the case).

Foley and Ziggler opening segment was good, I like the idea of Foley putting Ziggler over at Mania as long as Foley can still wrassle. 

Tag Match was alright, nothing amazing but good to see Epico and Primo still holding the belts. 

Ryder vs Swagger was a bit weird, a bit confused as to why Ryder dropped the belt but ho hum. 

R-Truth was fairly funny and the 4 man over the top rope battle royal was something different.

Cena vs Swagger was interesting. I think Cole did a really good job on selling the whole 'Cena is out of control' thing. Thought Kane's mini promo was a bit lame though, I think playing his music over the top of his video promo's make it a bit cheesy. It was quite funny how badly timed the fireworks around the ring were too. But it was alright and a decent step in the whole Cena embracing hate thing.

Brodus Clay was funny. Good stuff there but i'd like to see him in the ring properly.

6 Man Tag match was good. Jericho was bloody brilliant and I think the way they executed that was excellent. The crowd were literally screaming for him by the time he got tagged in and he again 'trolled' them. It was also great every move Punk or D-Bryan did he cheered enthuasastically. Brilliant. 

D-Bryan's thing he's got going on was entertaining. 

The Foley bit was cool, crowd dug up Mr.Socko. 

Punks promo at the end was very nice and Funkman did well in his part.

So yeah. Good RAW overall. Credit when it's due.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Flippin Eck, what a great Raw, for once, we have multiple points of interest!
1 Where does kofi go now?
2 Us Title changeover
3 Teddy Long appeared, and announced something other than a tag match
4 Raw used the guest celeb well for a change, even though perez is a prick, he was used briefly, and i'm down with that
5 Big Brodus is driving his gimmick to new heights 
6 Chris Jericho
7 Mick Foley seems like he will feature more often
8 Great CM Punk promo.. he's back to his best
9 D Bryan thriving 
10 Jonny Ace going nuts!

Very Impressed.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Really good RAW. It's quite amazing how one show can go from piss poor one week to really good the next. Looking forward to:

- Cena's "hate" leading to him brutally attacking others more
- Laurinitis flipping out
- Foley's continued return (as soon as I heard him speak in the opening segment the words "Taker" and "WrestleMania" entered my head)
- JeriTroll
- Punk's promo


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another good Raw. Loved the Punk promo at the end.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I Enjoyed most of Raw this week.

Decent start, good to see Foley back and i hope Foley is in the rumble but i don't think he will.

I liked the openeing tag team title match. I would have preferred if Primo and Epico had won the titles tonight instead of at a house show but oh well. With Bourne suspended hopefully Kofi gets another singles push.

Jericho turning out the lights in Laurinaitis' office and his jacket flashing made me :lmao

I don't understand why they have took the U.S title off Ryder. Ryder is over and had only suffered a slight setback due to the WWE pushing him down everyones throats but then suddenly they decided to take the title off him for some reason. Swagger could have took the title after a feud but his win just seemed a rushed decision.

The Divas match was awful and that was because of Kelly Kelly,Alicia Fox and Perez Hilton. Enough said.

I thought the R-Truth/Wade Barrett segment was hillarious. R-Truth has been a much better face than i thought he would be. 

The Over the Top rope challenge match was fun as well, good to see someone else apart from Sheamus pick up a win, although it was an over the top rope battle royale.

Angry Cena was great, using Swagger again was stupid, they should have done this next week but angry Cena was good to see for a change. The Kane mini promo after the match was a little disappointing but overall it was a good part of the show, although Swagger did come off a little weak for a new champion.

Brodus Clay is awesome! I don't know how long the Funkasaurus gimmick will last but i am enjoying it or now.

Daniel Bryan's promo was really good, looking forward to seeing where this storyline goes next and hopefully Bryan has the title until Mania at least.

The Main Event was a good match, Jericho leaving was funny, i saw it coming but it was still funny and it was awesome to see Foley back in action beating down Otunga, shame Big Johnny changes the outcome of the match.

I thought the ending to Raw was great. Punk's promo was his best since THAT promo and Laurinaitis was really good as well. Their champion vs authority rivalry is running along nicely so far.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good RAW
We all know Ziggler issn't winning the title so soon, but atleast they are building him up right. A feud with Foley can work for him. Ziggler is the future. 
SWAGGAH beating up Ryder was nice, I like Ryder but I don't see him making it big. SWAGGAH needs a couple of big wins. To bad Cena beat the crap out of him. 
So Bourne is suspended again. What a fucker.
R-Truth did nice in his promo with Barrett. 
Claw did the same thing as last week, I don't care about him so that doesn't bother me, atleast he beat up JTG.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great raw, punks promo was great and I think laurenaitus is playing a great part. foley was good too, got to love mr socko


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

You know, Perez Hilton did not looked to bad when entering the ring, i thought he would come up in this: 










He would fit into the Diva ranks, seeing he is more feminine and a bigger bitch than most Diva's...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Really good Raw.

Was Vince out of town or something lol.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Loved RAW last night, thought it was a very entertaining show. Jericho leaving the ring after the hot tag had me rolling :lmao.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rated Y2J said:


> Loved RAW last night, thought it was a very entertaining show. Jericho leaving the ring after the hot tag had me rolling :lmao.


It really fucking did. :lmao


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Really good RAW. Multiple storylines going on at once is what we've been missing for a while.

The opening with Ziggler/Foley/Punk was really well done, with Ziggler cutting a great promo and Foley. The ending with Lauranitis snapping was great and the developments in the Jericho and Cena storylines did their job too.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Brock Lesnar is more worth than you. THE END.


Cactus recommends: Making sense.

My post had NOTHING to do with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I was wondering where Brock Lesnar came from in that post, Cactus.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Very enjoyable Raw. Easily the best one so far this year.(I know there's only been three, but still.)

-Foley returns!
-Ziggler's continued improvement on the mic
-Cena seems to slowly be embracing the hate
-FUNKASAURUS!!
-Jericho's continued trolling
-CM Punk's promo on Laurinaitis
-Laurinaitis's promo about being disrespected

Solid show.


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

Was a very good Raw indeed! But who in God's name is Lauranitis supposed to be texting?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

MrJohnSherry said:


> Was a very good Raw indeed! But who in God's name is Lauranitis supposed to be texting?


he texts his momma.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Raw was brilliant last night, one of the best Raw's I have watched in a while! It was awesome from start to finish, even the John Cena segment was good! Looks like the heel turn could happen ! Y2J was fucking hilarious lol and Punk was just awesome both on the mic and in the ring as always. Also good to see Foley back in the ring, good times  Definitely going to be Ziggler vs Foley hardcore match at Wrestlemania. I can see it!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep your random rock vids inside the rock/cena thread please


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

EAT MY FIST


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

holy shit, Ziggler tore Foley apart.

very surprised there wasn't a thread on this.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

starship.paint said:


> holy shit, Ziggler tore Foley apart.
> 
> *very surprised there wasn't a thread on this.*


There was.

But, despite being riotously entertaining and outshining even CM Punk during that opening promo, Ziggler didn't "believe it enough" or "didn't have an interesting enough angle" or something equally important that I'm just not smart enough to care about. Thank fuck


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

WallofShame said:


> I was there live and IMO here were the loudest reactions in order for faces:
> Cena..Punk....Foley..............Ryder...Sheamus/Truth
> 
> Cena Punk and Foley were getting loud pops, especially during Foley's promo. Crowd was suber pro Cena
> ...


I was there too... Going to upload some vids (taped the whole dark match with John Cena and Kane. There was a guy taking vids with an Ipad. lol) . John Cena gets crazy reactions... so much emotion.

Side note: Riley losing to Jinder wasn't too much of a shock. Did you listen to someone trying to start a Let's go Jinder chant???

Also I heard the crowd cheering when David Otunga got tagged in... that's a first.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bro, Cena looks demonic as fuck with that pic. Don't blame Swagger. I'd be shitting too.

Cena as a megaheel is going to be one phenomenal ride.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

During the Jericho + Johnny Ace promo, when he turns out the lights, you can hear the camera guy going "lift of your arms... LIFT UP YOUR ARMS!!!"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Un0fficial said:


> During the Jericho + Johnny Ace promo, when he turns out the lights, you can hear the camera guy going "lift of your arms... LIFT UP YOUR ARMS!!!"


uh what? that was a fan saying "JE-RI-CHO!"

Edit: Also, now that I've watched the Main Event again, can someone clarify to me how the Heel team made it into the ring during the commercial break, all with Jericho still parading around the ring and his music playing? I didnt watch it live, so maybe im missing something here?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone noticed Miz's trunk, all blue like normal, but the backside was light brown, like he had shit his pants.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Anyone noticed Miz's trunk, all blue like normal, but the backside was light brown, like he had shit his pants.


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Jim Force said:


> Dear WWE,
> 
> I know I´ve been a bad Little Jimmy, but if you could give me an intense Ziggler/Foley "No Holds Barred, Street Brawl, Falls Count Anywhere" match at Wrestlemania with a bleeding Ziggler standing tall, I would deeply appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking! This, this, this! 

Like the Orton vs Foley feud match at Backlash back then! One of the best matches I've seen!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great Raw.

A Foley-Ziggler match at WM will be a good consolation prize for Dolph after the future lost at the Rumble.


----------



## saved_8212 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thought from RAW: Brodus Clay has come along way from getting pwned by Christian as Del Rio's defective decoy.

Second thought: Brodus Clay with the Funkasaurus gimmick would make one hell of a fun playable character in WWE 13. "Suplex Babaaaay!!!"....most big guy characters annoy me as they are slow and sluggish on play, but I think I would suprisingly enjoy squashing and splashing people as the big bad Funkasaurus


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

saved_8212 said:


> Thought from RAW: Brodus Clay has come along way from getting pwned by Christian as Del Rio's defective decoy.
> 
> Second thought: Brodus Clay with the Funkasaurus gimmick would make one hell of a fun playable character in WWE 13. "Suplex Babaaaay!!!"....most big guy characters annoy me as they are slow and sluggish on play, but I think I would suprisingly enjoy squashing and splashing people as the big bad Funkasaurus



I hope when we get Clay in the Legends Pack for WWE12, we can choose from his heel and face style, like we can do with Cody Rhodes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Did anyone see when John Laurinaitis hit Foley with the mic? :lmao that looked so pathetic and weak!! so funny though.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> uh what? that was a fan saying "JE-RI-CHO!"
> 
> Edit: Also, now that I've watched the Main Event again, can someone clarify to me how the Heel team made it into the ring during the commercial break, all with Jericho still parading around the ring and his music playing? I didnt watch it live, so maybe im missing something here?




When we watch commercials on TV, they either do promos with the guys in the ring or they show commercials on the titantron or other stuff. Then they start playing the music again when it comes back for TV. In this case, instead of a promo, they just had the heel team come out. After they came out Jericho had his music start and he started running around the ring.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TMPRKO said:


> When we watch commercials on TV, they either do promos with the guys in the ring or they show commercials on the titantron or other stuff. Then they start playing the music again when it comes back for TV. In this case, instead of a promo, they just had the heel team come out. After they came out Jericho had his music start and he started running around the ring.


if i was a fan in attendance i'd be highly fucking confused by this break in the flow of the night...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone notice Kofi looked kind of pissed off before the tag match?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Anyone notice Kofi looked kind of pissed off before the tag match?


well rightfully so
i mean how stupid is bourne


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> well rightfully so
> i mean how stupid is bourne


Kofi had that look of "im gonna whup your ass soon as you get back" look....Kofi really should just beg management to get him a tag partner that wont act like a disrespectful punk


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Did anyone see when John Laurinaitis hit Foley with the mic? :lmao that looked so pathetic and weak!! so funny though.


It was but I swear Johnny was gonna have a stroke out there getting too much into it. I had to make it an avatar, most emotion I've seen outta him so far.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Anyone notice Kofi looked kind of pissed off before the tag match?


Not really surprising. They were looking like they were in line to get a pretty good push with the tag titles, and the announcers had been going on about the 'rejuvination' of the tag division. Then Bourne gets suspended, they keep the titles on them, he comes back and...he gets suspended, leaving Kofi without any direction for the moment. I would be pretty annoyed.

Really enjoyed RAW this week. Opening was good, US Title switch was good in my book, the Kane/Cena stuff was good, the Punk/Ziggler stuff and Punk/Laurinitis stuff was good, especially the promo at the end and the Foley stuff was good. Aside from Perez Hilton and the Bellas crap, everything else I found entertaining.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

They're trying to make Johnny L the new Vince McMahon.

Not really working so far 
No one can be as evil as Vinne Mac.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> They're trying to make Johnny L the new Vince McMahon.
> 
> Not really working so far
> No one can be as evil as Vinne Mac.


dont think this is what theyre doing at all...


----------

